# Fiskars Splitting Axes



## thekid95 (Jan 15, 2011)

im looking to buy a new Fiskars Super Splitting axe but no store will carry it and i dont really want to buy it offline. Does anyone no any store that carrys them?

and also if anyone owns one i would like to hear what they think about them, ive heard that they work really good and i just want to make sure before i blow some money on them 

any replys will be greatly appreciated


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Jan 15, 2011)

ACE Hardware have them.....49.95$

Edit:
Click on my video link at my profile....


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Jan 15, 2011)

that is some ace hardware's have them some do not.... our local ace does not....good luck i had to buy mine online. i gave $38.00 pro chop 28" $39.00 for pro split 28" & $40.00 for the super split 28". feebay.....takes a week to get them though....


----------



## woodcuter ms361 (Jan 15, 2011)

I was at Sears today,they had the 28"39.95 in the garden dept.


----------



## wfsdno (Jan 15, 2011)

I bought the super split last year and love it! Lighter weight than most mauls but splits just as well, maybe slightly better. Lighter weight means I can swing more before getting tired.

I think you will love it. Roger


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 15, 2011)

> I was at Sears today,they had the 28"39.95 in the garden dept.



That's most likely the lighter Pro Splitter, not Super Splitter.


----------



## Wind Walker (Jan 16, 2011)

I have to give credit to the AS members for this one. 

I read all the fuss and finally got one a month or so ago. I split everything by hand and have used 6 & 8# mauls and sledge and wedge for the last 30 years. I could easily go out and buy a gas powered splitter, but to be honest I enjoy splitting wood by hand. 

I ordered mine online. That is a funny story, I was sitting at the computer and my wife noticed I was in Paypal and asked what I just bought. I told her I just ordered my new log slpitter. She said it was about time that I was getting to old to split wood by hand. About a week went by and I told her the UPS guy was delivering my log splitter that day to make sure she was home in the afternoon. She was quite surprised when he handed her a little box. 

Anyhow, I haven't touched a maul since I got the Fiskars, it works every bit as well as everyone here says. It's light, easy to swing and splits every bit as good as the heavy mauls, and you feel alot better at the end of your day for the effort. I am very impressed with how well the handle is holding up to over strikes and driving through the wood. The handle still looks new after about 4 cords of wood. The special coating in gone off the head, doesn't seem to affect anything. I just thought it was funny how they use that as a marketing ploy, and it wears off so quickly. There is some stuff it won't handle, just like the mauls, that's when the noodles fly. 

I also have to give kudos for the tire on the spliiting stump idea, that has saved me alot of bending over.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Jan 16, 2011)

Wind Walker said:


> I also have to give kudos for the tire on the spliiting stump idea, that has saved me alot of bending over.


 tire is ok....try a bungee around the large log or a bundle of smaller logs...:coffee:


YouTube - Splitting firewood AKKAMAAN


YouTube - Splitting firewood in more than one way AKKAMAAN


----------



## Wind Walker (Jan 16, 2011)

AKKAMAAN said:


> tire is ok....try a bungee around the large log or a bundle of smaller logs...:coffee:
> 
> 
> YouTube - Splitting firewood AKKAMAAN
> ...


 
Yeah I watched your vid before when I was researching the Fiskars. Good stuff. I tried both methods, the bungee and the tire. The bungee does work well and saves the step of lifting the log up on the stump. But you have to bend over to pick them up once split, so I guess that's a wash. I guess I just prefer to split on a stump. It's just how I have always done it and it feels awkward to split on the ground, and when you drive clean through you dull the axe. The tire also adds a slight margin of safety, the older I get I seem to think about that stuff a little more. While it would hurt pretty bad to have a leg strike with either tool (a maul or the Fiskars), the Fiskars has an incredibly sharp edge compared to the maul and I supect it would result in greater damage.

Mike


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Jan 16, 2011)

Wind Walker said:


> Yeah I watched your vid before when I was researching the Fiskars. Good stuff. I tried both methods, the bungee and the tire. The bungee does work well and saves the step of lifting the log up on the stump. But you have to bend over to pick them up once split, so I guess that's a wash. I guess I just prefer to split on a stump. It's just how I have always done it and it feels awkward to split on the ground, and when you drive clean through you dull the axe. The tire also adds a slight margin of safety, the older I get I seem to think about that stuff a little more. While it would hurt pretty bad to have a leg strike with either tool (a maul or the Fiskars), the Fiskars has an incredibly sharp edge compared to the maul and I supect it would result in greater damage.
> 
> Mike


 
Oki...Yea I split on a stump too, but the 70+lbs logs I do not lift from the ground...they split ok on the ground too....


----------



## Intheswamp (Jan 16, 2011)

Fiskars is coming out (in a few days) with a 36" long version of the Super Splitter. Lot's of folks, especially folks over 6' tall have complained about the short handle of the 28" version being possibly hazardous. I've got a 28" version and it does very well but like many folks I'm looking forward to the longer handled version. Like someone mentioned...they are very sharp and split wood very good. If you're not in a great hurry you might want to wait a few days so you can check out the longer handled one.

Best wishes,
Ed


----------



## jsk0307 (Jan 16, 2011)

I've been holding out for the 36" model as well. Was out splitting yesterday with an 8lb maul and wedges. Kept thinking about the Fiskars the whole time. I've been impressed with the Youtube videos that I've watched as well as the feedback on the forums.


----------



## thekid95 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Fiskars Super Splitter*

thanks for all the info and answers
so i heard that the new X-series is coming out and there going to have one with a 36' handle 

does anyone know when the new X-series is coming out? i heard it was sometime in Febuary 2011 but i wanted to know the exact date. also if anyone knows where the new X-series will be carried at? any info at all will be more then appreicated i literally cant wait to get me one of these axes


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 20, 2011)

They are shown on the Fiskars website, but I do not know when they will be available. I did call Bailey's last week and was told they would decide whether they will stock them when they put together their new catalog.


----------



## husky455rancher (Jan 20, 2011)

im holding out for the 36" one myself.


----------



## REJ2 (Jan 20, 2011)

I see where the 36" model is designed in Finland, but where is it made? I might like one myself. REJ2


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Jan 20, 2011)

REJ2 said:


> I see where the 36" model is designed in Finland, but where is it made? I might like one myself. REJ2


 
The FSS is MADE IN FINLAND, and I heard from others that the rest of axes is as well....yet to see about the 36"....But I am Sure it is MADE IN FINLAND too!!


----------



## bluesportster02 (Jan 20, 2011)

i might have to buy one every one says they are great to use


----------



## anymanusa (Jan 20, 2011)

anyone who says that this 'super splitter' or whatever it's called, splits as well as an 8lb maul hasn't run across the real wood yet. Mine splits very well, but it's not in the same class as the maul. 

Don't believe the hype. It's a great addition to your wooding abilities, but it isn't an all out replacement for the 8lb maul.


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been splitting with an 8 lb. maul all my life, and I've switched to...

... a 35-ton hydraulic splitter! 

But I do like to split by hand from time to time, and the Fiskars SSA is my tool of choice. The SSA allows me to split more wood before I get tired. The swing is shorter and I exert less effort than with the 8 lb. maul. I'll be getting the 36" X27 as soon as it's available


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 20, 2011)

I haven't found an 8 pound maul that will come close to doing the job of my Monster Maul.


----------



## Intheswamp (Jan 20, 2011)

I got an email from Fiskar's customer service yesterday stating that the X27 should be in stock at ACE Hardware stores by the end of the month and that it should also be available thru amazon.

Interesting note... I was at Wallyworld tonight looking for a bicycle for my soon-to-be four year old granddaughter and I wandered into the garden section...lo'and behold....a couple of Fiskars X25 (28") Super Splitters and some 14" hatchets. Interesting note is that the sheath is different from the one I have (bought through amazon)...my sheath simply has a strap across it that presses into a hole and "catches". The one at Wallyworld had a flat type latch that you twisted to remove the axe. Other than that it looked the same as mine. ??

Ed


----------



## zogger (Jan 21, 2011)

*replacement*



anymanusa said:


> anyone who says that this 'super splitter' or whatever it's called, splits as well as an 8lb maul hasn't run across the real wood yet. Mine splits very well, but it's not in the same class as the maul.
> 
> Don't believe the hype. It's a great addition to your wooding abilities, but it isn't an all out replacement for the 8lb maul.



Not an all out replacement, but I am guessing I can now do way over 50% of what I used to split with a maul with the SS. And I have "real wood" to use, redoak, hickory, maple, beech, smaller elms, etc. Sweetgum is about all I really don't care to even try and split by hand. 

I would imagine for the folks out west who use almost all coniferous straight grained, a SS would do almost all of it easy, but even this east coast hardwood succumbs most of the time, once you have that first piece off and have broken the bark.

Different tools for different jobs, it is nice to have a variety. I also cut much smaller (branches off of big trees, and smaller trees I clear from fence lines) than I guess a lot of people cut, gives me a lot more wood that doesn't need any splitting, and fills in the nooks and crannies well in the woodpile. I did around a 150 yard stretch yesterday, dropped around a little over 200 smaller trees, (some real small, just one or two year old saplings), this afternoon I will go scrounge a lot of the butt ends for firewood. None of it will need to be split, the biggest diameter was maybe 8 inches. Maybe 50 of them or so are good enough to bother with, so I'll get around 300 decent chunks to burn, with no splitting needed.


----------



## redoakneck (Jan 21, 2011)

If you split by hand, the super split is worth it. I am impressed with this tool.

It seems to really transfer energy well and split big stuff better than expected.

Very sharp, bumped my thumb on the corner of the blade and cut me like a scalpel!!! bled forever

It won't split my 30" elm, still fighting that stuff!!!


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 21, 2011)

> The FSS is MADE IN FINLAND, and I heard from others that the rest of axes is as well....yet to see about the 36"....But I am Sure it is MADE IN FINLAND too!!



Unfortunately, I don't share Akkaman's optimism -- "Designed in Finland" screams weasel wording to me and I remain a skeptic till I see the new ones made in Finland.



> Mine splits very well, but it's not in the same class as the maul.



That's because the maul flunked out of school.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jan 21, 2011)

What I really like about it in addition to the above comments, it has less of a tendency to get stuck in the round.


----------



## Laird (Jan 21, 2011)

I used to split 10-15 cords a year with a monster maul. After 2-3 years of that I couldn't do it anymore due to shoulder pain and bought a 35 ton Huskee. Shortly thereafter I bought the Fiskars. If I had purchased the Fiskars first I might not have bought the hydraulic splitter, at least not as soon. IMHO the Fiskars splits every bit as well as the monster maul.


----------



## jcappe (Jan 21, 2011)

If you go to any local ace hardware even if they don't have it on hand they can order it. I have the longer handled one ordered right now, should be here anytime. I really like the one I have now but I'm 6'4 and the handle is a little to short for my liking. I have a co worker that is taking the shorter handled one in trade for a couple bottles of his homemade wine.


----------



## HeRoze (Jan 21, 2011)

--


Email from Fiskars Customer Service said:


> Dear Victor,
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry about our new X27, 36" splitting axe. This axe will be available closer to the end of January through the following retailers:
> 
> ...


I can't friggin' wait.


----------



## anymanusa (Jan 21, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> I haven't found an 8 pound maul that will come close to doing the job of my Monster Maul.


 
I saw one at the tractor supply co the other day. Thing was heavy and short handled. I was tempted, but I resisted. My biggest impediment to splitting wood isn't my tools or lack of, but the gumption to get out in the freezing weather and swing away.


----------



## jackstock394 (Jan 22, 2011)

zogger said:


> Not an all out replacement, but I am guessing I can now do way over 50% of what I used to split with a maul with the SS. And I have "real wood" to use, redoak, hickory, maple, beech, smaller elms, etc. Sweetgum is about all I really don't care to even try and split by hand.
> 
> I would imagine for the folks out west who use almost all coniferous straight grained, a SS would do almost all of it easy, but even this east coast hardwood succumbs most of the time, once you have that first piece off and have broken the bark.
> 
> Different tools for different jobs, it is nice to have a variety. I also cut much smaller (branches off of big trees, and smaller trees I clear from fence lines) than I guess a lot of people cut, gives me a lot more wood that doesn't need any splitting, and fills in the nooks and crannies well in the woodpile. I did around a 150 yard stretch yesterday, dropped around a little over 200 smaller trees, (some real small, just one or two year old saplings), this afternoon I will go scrounge a lot of the butt ends for firewood. None of it will need to be split, the biggest diameter was maybe 8 inches. Maybe 50 of them or so are good enough to bother with, so I'll get around 300 decent chunks to burn, with no splitting needed.


How would one of these fiskars ss deals work for splitting juniper, mostly 12-20 inch rounds?


----------



## zogger (Jan 22, 2011)

jackstock394 said:


> How would one of these fiskars ss deals work for splitting juniper, mostly 12-20 inch rounds?


 

I honestly don't know man, that is a strange tree to me. Is that a real far midwest or western tree? A conifer? The only juniper we have around here are those little landscaping shrubs. Is it straight grained wood? I think anything straight grained no matter the size of the rounds would split easy. Just start at the outside, a couple inches in, then whack away, round and round, until all the bark is off. Then you can take much bigger whacks. So far I have done over 20" oak with mine, if you can compare that.

some pics on these two pages

Flickr: zogRman's Photostream

Flickr: zogRman's Photostream

And buy the sharpener with it, like 8 bucks or so, unlike mauls, this ax needs to be real real sharp to work correctly, and wipe the slick slime off of the handle first before using it, use leather gloves or something. 100% do this....

Don't ask me how I know this with the slicked up handles as they ship from the factory 

Besides that, it just works. I never split on the ground either, and always brush the chopping block off in between new rounds going up, to keep the blade from hitting dirt and stuff. And I use a variety of dif sizes old tires to split in, to keep from having to keep standing them up, plus for *safety* and to avoid damaging the ax. I need a bigger chopping block and go to a tractor tire now, load it up! I mean, this thing is downright fun once you get the hang of it, think focus..hmm..the diff between bruce lee and his one inch focused accurate karate punch versus a brawler throwing wild haymakers. Speed-focus-accuracy=chunks of firewood real quick with minimal effort.


----------



## jsk0307 (Jan 22, 2011)

I had been holding out for the x27 but my wife ended up buying me the 36" Tru Temper axe today. Not sure how it compares to the Fiskars but overall I'm happy with it. Much lighter than my maul and seemed to make short work of some apple that I had laying around.


----------



## HeRoze (Jan 24, 2011)

X27 online now. X27 Splitting Axe 36 inch 
$64.94 tax, tag, and title. Delivered. A bit on the pricey side. I hope it works as good as the hype.


----------



## TXTreeSurgeon (Jan 24, 2011)

Amazon isn't showing the X27 yet, but it should be soon. I plan to buy one as soon as I can find $65 to spare. Right now I have 2 sick kids and we are racking up doctor bills. The way things have been going lately, scrounging $65 may take a while!


----------



## Intheswamp (Jan 24, 2011)

HeRoze said:


> X27 online now. X27 Splitting Axe 36 inch
> $64.94 tax, tag, and title. Delivered. A bit on the pricey side. I hope it works as good as the hype.


 
And it's noted as being "Out of Stock" if you put one in your "cart". I'll wait and see what Amazon comes out with.


----------



## wsg (Jan 25, 2011)

Ace told me mine would be in tomorrow..yayyy getting the wife to pick it up for me!

Picks when it gets here to prove it!


----------



## D&B Mack (Jan 25, 2011)

wsg said:


> Ace told me mine would be in tomorrow..yayyy getting the wife to pick it up for me!
> 
> Picks when it gets here to prove it!


 
How did you get the X27? Did they order it for you in store? The website only has the old style on it even though the same part # is listed.


----------



## wsg (Jan 25, 2011)

D&B Mack said:


> How did you get the X27? Did they order it for you in store? The website only has the old style on it even though the same part # is listed.


 
Yeah i ordered it through the store. Id checked on the long handle version a couple times and they said they would call me when it showed to be in the warehouse.

here are a few pics.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Jan 25, 2011)

wsg said:


> Yeah i ordered it through the store. Id checked on the long handle version a couple times and they said they would call me when it showed to be in the warehouse.
> 
> here are a few pics.


 
Darn....they ruined the head on the new X27 axe, it is 1/2" wider....not good....


----------



## zogger (Jan 25, 2011)

*How does it swing?*



wsg said:


> Yeah i ordered it through the store. Id checked on the long handle version a couple times and they said they would call me when it showed to be in the warehouse.
> 
> here are a few pics.



Put the new one to some wood yet? The shorter one you have, same as mine, looks well used by you, so how does the new one "stackup" as it were, a comparison? I'm a short guy so the shorter handle fits me fine, but I can swing three footers as well, makes no diff to me, just step back a scosh more. I know from simple physics you'll get a lot more speed out of the three footer, so I would imagine you can split a little easier.

Ha! Here's a hoot of a thought, combine a fiskars head with a halberd handle made from modern lightweight composites, and split from like six feet away! The three hundred MPH splitting ax!

dang, I have to cobjob build something like that now...old regular limbing ax head with a hole, grind some side wings into it, fit like a long shovel handle to it or something..hmmm...


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 26, 2011)

WSG -- can you look on the axe or packaging for a country of origin?

The website used some weasel wording of "Designed in Finland" so I have a concern if they've moved production to China...


----------



## wsg (Jan 26, 2011)

Dalmatian90 said:


> WSG -- can you look on the axe or packaging for a country of origin?
> 
> The website used some weasel wording of "Designed in Finland" so I have a concern if they've moved production to China...


 
Still says MADE IN FINLAND same as the other.

Havent put it in any wood yet..didnt get home till 8:30pm..dont trust myself splitting in the dark yet.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jan 26, 2011)

> Still says MADE IN FINLAND same as the other



w00t!


----------



## Evanrude (Jan 26, 2011)

Ordered mine last night. I've got the SS as well. Always wished it had a longer handle. Ace better hurry up, I cant wait!


----------



## Stihl310 (Jan 26, 2011)

I would take the Fiskars over my old maul any day for any wood. That Fiskars splits stuff the maul wouldn't split, the really knotty stuff. I am still amazed everytime I use it... wish'd I would have come across it years ago, would have saved a lot of back pain.

I have thought about the x27, but my x25 is working great and I really see no reason for the longer handle..


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Jan 26, 2011)

Here is my post on the same subject, but in another thread...


----------



## wsg (Jan 26, 2011)

AKKAMAAN said:


> Darn....they ruined the head on the new X27 axe, it is 1/2" wider....not good....



I read your other post..and i can understand the length being a preference thing but whats the problem with the head? 

I for one think its not a bad thing..i often use my splitter to kind of hook a log or piece to stand up, and the slight hook will probably help me there. I havent used it much yet but that is my initial thought.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Jan 26, 2011)

wsg said:


> I read your other post..and i can understand the length being a preference thing but whats the problem with the head?
> 
> I for one think its not a bad thing..i often use my splitter to kind of hook a log or piece to stand up, and the slight hook will probably help me there. I havent used it much yet but that is my initial thought.


 
At the same head mass and head velocity, a wider edge on the head means less penetration into the log. Deeper penetration means more splitting force. A wider head edge will draw more friction at impact, and reduce dept of impact. A 1/2" wider edge is almost a 10% increase of the width, and that will reduce impact dept with 10%.

The "narrow edge on the head of the FSS, 7854#, is, IMO, the key to the success with this splitter axe".


----------



## HeRoze (Jan 26, 2011)

AKKAMAAN said:


> At the same head mass and head velocity, a wider edge on the head means less penetration into the log. ===


Definately not the same velocity with the increased length (28% greater). striking wood is the ultimate test. Hopefully WSG lets us know his comparison soon.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Jan 26, 2011)

HeRoze said:


> Definately not the same velocity with the increased length (28% greater). striking wood is the ultimate test. Hopefully WSG lets us know his comparison soon.


 
Maybe not, but when comparing two different heads, one must do it at equal conditions...My point is that the X27 would be better of with the head from the FSS#7854


----------



## HeRoze (Jan 26, 2011)

AKKAMAAN said:


> Maybe not, but when comparing two different heads, one must do it at equal conditions...My point is that the X27 would be better of with the head from the FSS#7854


i thought you were comparing two tools, not just two heads. my mistake.


----------



## cjnspecial (Jan 26, 2011)

Ace has them on their website now for $50. Mine should be in next wednesday. 

Fiskars® 36in Splitting Axe (78846935) - Axes - Ace Hardware


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 26, 2011)

Got mine ordered!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 26, 2011)

got one last weekend at sears $28.00


----------



## Brushwacker (Jan 27, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> I haven't found an 8 pound maul that will come close to doing the job of my Monster Maul.


 
I agree, I've been rotating my monster maul in on some tougher splitting wood.
Not near as comfortable as a Fiskers, but after 5 or 6 swings with the Fiskers not doing much, the monster pops most of them open in 1 or 2. Never liked an 8lb in comparison to the monster, had several. They work , but not as powerful.
Hand splitting is awful hard on older abused bones and joints. The Fiskers is a lot less wear and tear on it as long as it has the umph. Most straight grained or frozen wood it splits easy and pretty good in marginally tough stuff.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Jan 27, 2011)

cjnspecial said:


> Ace has them on their website now for $50. Mine should be in next wednesday.
> 
> Fiskars® 36in Splitting Axe (78846935) - Axes - Ace Hardware


 this is NOT the new X27....


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 27, 2011)

cjnspecial said:


> Ace has them on their website now for $50. Mine should be in next wednesday.
> 
> Fiskars® 36in Splitting Axe (78846935) - Axes - Ace Hardware


 
I think the model number (7884) and description are correct for the X27, but the picture is wrong. I'd call the store to confirm that it is indeed the X27 before ordering.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jan 27, 2011)

TreePointer said:


> I think the model number (7884) and description are correct for the X27, but the picture is wrong. I'd call the store to confirm that it is indeed the X27 before ordering.


 
Look at the price, it is cheaper than the shorter version (x25). Must be the old version.


----------



## HeRoze (Jan 27, 2011)

cjnspecial said:


> Ace has them on their website now for $50. Mine should be in next wednesday.
> 
> Fiskars® 36in Splitting Axe (78846935) - Axes - Ace Hardware


funny, it is not on their website now.


----------



## HeRoze (Jan 27, 2011)

tomtrees58 said:


> got one last weekend at sears $28.00


 
I'm pretty sure you are talking about a product other than the 36" splitting axe.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jan 27, 2011)

HeRoze said:


> funny, it is not on their website now.


 
That is weird, I just checked it last week as well and the older version was on there. Maybe this is the transition to the new one.


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 27, 2011)

D&B Mack said:


> Look at the price, it is cheaper than the shorter version (x25). Must be the old version.


 
Fiskars.com has the 36" model (#7884) listed for $54.99, so I thought the $50 price on the 36" model was in line. 

For comparison, I purchased more than one 28" axe (model #7854) for $39 from Ace Hardware.

I think you're right about the "transition." It looks like the Ace Hardware website had everything there for customers to place orders (except a good picture), but didn't have any in stock yet. Also, sometimes marketing rules from the mfg. are in play; i.e, Fiskars.com may have reserved the exclusive marketing/retailing rights for a certain period of time at product introduction.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jan 27, 2011)

TreePointer said:


> Fiskars.com has the 36" model (#7884) listed for $54.99, so I thought the $50 price on the 36" model was in line.
> 
> For comparison, I purchased more than one 28" axe (model #7854) for $39 from Ace Hardware.
> 
> ...


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 27, 2011)

Ah, got it.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Jan 27, 2011)

Fiskars 122480 X25 Splitting Axe: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

X by 1.5 for the $ price!


----------



## TruckTech915 (Jan 27, 2011)

Newbie here, first post. I joined to find a good splitting maul. I am tired of swinging the 12lb. wedge for long hours. Thanks to this thread and many others I am going to buy a Fiskars. I am 6'7 and think I will really like the new longer version.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Jan 27, 2011)

scotclayshooter said:


> Fiskars 122480 X25 Splitting Axe: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors
> 
> X by 1.5 for the $ price!


 
I think you can get it shipped from US cheaper than that....LOL


----------



## zogger (Jan 27, 2011)

*Did four rounds tonight*

So I feed the dogs in the evening, then they go for a walk. While they were eating tonight I knocked out four rounds, alternating between my redoak and my shagbark hickory, about as nasty splitting stuff as it gets around here excepting sweetgum. Sweetgum weed trees I cut like crazy when small, so no need to split. Use those for my fall and spring wood, there are buhzillions here... Anyway...

Got 'em all knocked out, including one hickory round was 24 inches across, 16 deep, and about my limit I want to pick up and put on the block weight wise, easily more than a hundred lbs and enough for me old well used and abused back. The bigger ones I have I think I will noodle into quarters before putting on the block.

Just let them sit a few months until dried a little (these rounds are from the same little tornado back in October, cut soon thereafter, drying since then) and a little cracked, start from the outside and work round and round, then quarter the hearts. Worked just fine, didn't need to take the heavy maul out of the shed, the little fiskars did it. The red oak was even easier, that was just whackwhackwhackwhack, apart..

And sharp rules, and don't forget to brush your chopping block off, keep it clean, keep that purty edge outta the dirt!

Waiting for feed back on the long ones now, we need pics! Show us your bragger piles!


----------



## zogger (Jan 29, 2011)

*A bigger round*

Did a few more big ones today, thought I'd give a whack on something much larger than I can pick up and set on the block. They aren't real dry yet, not as much as the smaller ones, but got them split. The round in the pic is redoak. I used a ramp and rolled it up to the chopping block, instead of noodling it to size. That one was oblong sorta, 20 inch at the narrowest, 23 at the widest, 14 tall. 

Note: I am definitely not Schwarzenegger sized as you can see, 5'5" and 130 with my boots on, so I am not powering through the splits, just fast swinging, and tonight I started using the higher straight overhead swing. I noticed a big increase in speed. Copied that style from the fiskars site video. Bring the axe head way way back straight over your head, then down and fast. Still need a scosh more work on accuracy now, hard to learn a new technique after decades of normal off hand a little to the side swinging using mauls or a chopping ax, but I can tell it works better all ready. I love learning new stuff. I never could have done that sort of swing with a maul..proly woulda tipped me over backwards! bwahahahaha! Saw used to cut that round, echo 600p. I got 23 decent sized chunks from that round.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 29, 2011)

I always find it easier to split a freshly cut piece than a piece that has been sitting and dried out. I always put the fresh cut end up and the old cut on the end of the log down when I split. Works even better when frozen real hard.


----------



## Evanrude (Jan 30, 2011)

Got my X27 in from Ace on Friday :good:. Got to use it today on roughly 2 facecords of ash. I didn't have much big stuff to try it on, max 16" dia. This was from standing dead trees I cut yesterday. 

WOW! I really like this axe! I have the 28" SS as well, been using that for 3 years now (30+ cords of wood). Like most, I always wished it had a longer handle. The X27 fits the bill! I also have a 36" 6 lb maul that gets used when needed on the gnarly stuff, so I am used to the 36" handle. It has a bit more power than the 28". Of course, I'll have to get them side by side in an oak battle someday to see how much better the X27 is. Until then...


----------



## Ironworker (Jan 30, 2011)

Split about 6 nice size rounds today and boy am I glad I got this thing


----------



## HeRoze (Jan 30, 2011)

you guys are killin' me. i ordered mine online on 20 Jan from Fiskars and haven't even gotten word that they have shipped it. arggh. meanwhile, i cut up a few 10" - 12" trees (hickory) this week and they are out there mocking me.
*edit* I lied, I ordered it on the 24th. it just seems like friggin forever.


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 30, 2011)

Aw, man! You're killin' me, too. :bang:

I want one, but I'm waiting for Amazon.com to list them because I want to use my gift card.


----------



## cowroy (Jan 30, 2011)

Evanrude said:


> Got my X27 in from Ace on Friday :good:. Got to use it today on roughly 2 facecords of ash. I didn't have much big stuff to try it on, max 16" dia. This was from standing dead trees I cut yesterday.


 
So your are pretty pleased? I am right at 6' tall and this seems to be the line where its the x27 is what I need. How tall are you and is it comfortable at your height if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Evanrude (Jan 31, 2011)

cowroy said:


> So your are pretty pleased? I am right at 6' tall and this seems to be the line where its the x27 is what I need. How tall are you and is it comfortable at your height if you don't mind my asking?


 
I'm 5' 10". I think its great! Like I said in my post, I'm used to the 36" handle on the maul and prefer the extra length over the 28" handle on my SS. Some may have a little extra time adjusting.


----------



## cowroy (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks! I have always used an 8lb maul with 36" handle myself so the x27 is what I will be getting.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 31, 2011)

cowroy said:


> Thanks! I have always used an 8lb maul with 36" handle myself so the x27 is what I will be getting.


 
I have the 28 cowroy, I think you will love it. Its very nice. Not as much power as a maul, but its sharp as hell and easy to use. Just a lot of fun IMHO.


----------



## HeRoze (Jan 31, 2011)

Funny, I ordered it the first day it was available for online sales, and it is on backorder. Apparently the 36" Fiskars is popular. -Vic

_From Fiskar's Customer Service: Thank you for your recent email inquiry.

Unfortunately, your order is on backorder at this time. We expect to receive the merchandise into stock within the next couple weeks.

Once your order has shipped, you will receive a shipment confirmation via email.

Thank You,

Sue
Consumer Services
On Line Store for Fiskars_


----------



## ARsawMechanic (Jan 31, 2011)

HeRoze said:


> Funny, I ordered it the first day it was available for online sales, and it is on backorder. Apparently the 36" Fiskars is popular. -Vic
> 
> _From Fiskar's Customer Service: Thank you for your recent email inquiry.
> 
> ...


 
I think if I were you, I would try to get my $$ back from them, & go order it from your local Ace store.


----------



## HeRoze (Feb 1, 2011)

ARsawMechanic said:


> I think if I were you, I would try to get my $$ back from them, & go order it from your local Ace store.


 
At this point, I think it is just a matter of which line I want to be in the back of. Ace isn't showing any online last time I checked, either.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 1, 2011)

Maybe Ace had run out. 
They just sent confirmation that mine was being shipped to my local store!


----------



## cjnspecial (Feb 2, 2011)

Picked mine up at Ace today. I only got a few licks in with it so far and already like the balance of the longer handle better than the 28 inch SS but the verdict is still out. It didn't split the chunks off the butt cut of a 40+ inch oak tree that's cut to 20 inches....but neither did the monster maul or 28 inch super splitter.


----------



## Stihl088stock (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like they are availble on amazon now via Bailey's... However it doesn't qualify for the free shipping...:struggle:


----------



## jaroh (Feb 4, 2011)

I went to ACE hardware last week and inquired about the new model. The owner didn't even know about it. He looked it up and ordered me one. He said it was even $5.00 less than the 28" model. He then put in another order for 2 more to see how they would sell. Mine is ready for pickup tomorrow morning after work. I will get some test time downsizing splits in a pile I thought I would be burning next year. Thanks wify for keeping the house EXTREMLY warm while I was deployed!!!


----------



## cjnspecial (Feb 5, 2011)

Update:
I got to use both the 28 and 36 this morning and it was about a wash. Anything the 36 would split, the 28 would too; anything the 36 wouldn't split, the 28 wouldn't either. I could swing the 28 noticably faster and it wasn't as tiring to use so I'll probably be using it more.
Keep in mind i'm 5'6 and about 170 so the 36 is probably going to be better for taller people and/or people with the upper body strength of a gorilla.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Feb 5, 2011)

cjnspecial said:


> Update:
> I got to use both the 28 and 36 this morning and it was about a wash. Anything the 36 would split, the 28 would too; anything the 36 wouldn't split, the 28 wouldn't either. I could swing the 28 noticably faster and it wasn't as tiring to use so I'll probably be using it more.
> Keep in mind i'm 5'6 and about 170 so the 36 is probably going to be better for taller people and/or people with the upper body strength of a gorilla.



I cant more than agree, that longer shaft do not make sense to me...I would love to try that new one though....
Just posted this thread about the reason to stick with the "old" pioneer FSS m#7854 axe

Edit:
Using the wrist snap swing, the longer handle will discourage the speed of the snap.....so I think you hit the nail on the head, saying you swing 28 faster than 36


----------



## MacLaren (Feb 5, 2011)

AKKAMAAN said:


> I cant more than agree, that longer shaft do not make sense to me...I would love to try that new one though....
> Just posted this thread about the reason to stick with the "old" pioneer FSS m#7854 axe
> 
> Edit:
> Using the wrist snap swing, the longer handle will discourage the speed of the snap.....so I think you hit the nail on the head, saying you swing 28 faster than 36


 
Well, that makes me feel better. i have the older version he's talking about. I love mine.


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 5, 2011)

AKKAMAAN said:


> I cant more than agree, that longer shaft do not make sense to me...I would love to try that new one though....
> Just posted this thread about the reason to stick with the "old" pioneer FSS m#7854 axe
> 
> Edit:
> Using the wrist snap swing, the longer handle will discourage the speed of the snap.....so I think you hit the nail on the head, saying you swing 28 faster than 36


 
I've been in touch with a couple of you about this.

So, are you guys saying they redesigned the heads on the super splitters? 

I'm just real reluctant to get the shorter one because it would require me to use a fairly tall block or stand fairly close. 

Maybe in a couple years they'll re-redesign it and come out with a 30" or 32" super splitter 

This is driving me crazy. Maybe I ought to just head to Harbor Freight and spend $20 on a 6lb maul. At least then I won't expect it to work well.


----------



## Evanrude (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes, you can definitely 'snap' the 28" SS better. It is quicker to swing. With that said, I do find the extra leverage of the 36" to be of benefit to me. I have a more powerful swing with the X27.

I'm sure they're both pretty close, it comes down to how you split and handle length preference. I haven't had mine out since I bought the X27 to get a good comparison, too much snow out there.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Feb 5, 2011)

TN_WOOD said:


> I've been in touch with a couple of you about this.
> 
> So, are you guys saying they redesigned the heads on the super splitters?
> 
> ...


minor difference but major at impact
old 7854 67mm wide edge (2.64")




new x25 80 mm edge (3.15")


----------



## HeRoze (Feb 5, 2011)

AKKAMAAN said:


> I cant more than agree, that longer shaft do not make sense to me...I would love to try that new one though....
> Just posted this thread about the reason to stick with the "old" pioneer FSS m#7854 axe
> 
> Edit:
> Using the wrist snap swing, the longer handle will discourage the speed of the snap.....so I think you hit the nail on the head, saying you swing 28 faster than 36


you are awfully passionate about faults of a design you haven't even tried. i don't get it, actually. yes, the head is wider, and the handle is longer. longer handle = more force at the head, every time. shorter handle = easier handling (hitting your target). so, there is a balance between accuracy and force. i can only suppose that the fiskars' design engineers intended that a wider head will be utilized by the exra force for a benefit. 

I haven't tried either of the tools, so i can't know which one is best for me, yet. You found that the shorter fiskars works for you, and may even be right about the new design.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Feb 5, 2011)

HeRoze said:


> you are awfully passionate about faults of a design you haven't even tried.


Thanks for the "passionate" credits...."awfully"??...I don't know about...LOL
I did take the X27 out of its case at my local ACE HW store the other day...I did not connect with it....



> i don't get it, actually. yes, the head is wider, and the handle is longer. longer handle = more force at the head, every time.


 Let us say we put that axe head and handle weight in your hand but we make the handle 20ft long.....do are you sure you can accelerate that head to the same speed at the same amount of time as you would with a 28" handle???? With a longer handle you will for sure be able to give the head higher speed, but at the cost of longer swingtime....thats because you use the same body force at both swings, but the inertial resistance is higher with the longer shaft....



> shorter handle = easier handling (hitting your target). so, there is a balance between accuracy and force


You nailed it here. Agree! I prefer accuracy and SPEED rather than plain force....


> i can only suppose that the fiskars' design engineers intended that a wider head will be utilized by the exra force for a benefit.


It is like the Apple IPhone's, the manufacturer have to come with something new once in a while to increase sales....It is a bad deal to sell a lifetime warranty axe, that never breaks....you want that customer to keep buying axes, even if they do not make him perform better....



> I haven't tried either of the tools, so i can't know which one is best for me, yet. You found that the shorter fiskars works for you, and may even be right about the new design.


 My advice is to get the old FFS# 7854, while they are still in stock...I might go and get a few from my store for future demand....


----------



## zogger (Feb 5, 2011)

*maybe they would make you a custom one!*

..just for a hoot the other day I tried my newly acquired straigt overhad snap swing I learned with the fiskars with my big maul! hahah, earlier I had mentioned I am so small it might tip me over, so I just *had* to try it. Got it working! 

I still like my fiskars better though.

I think what you might want, maybe, is the original head with the longer handle. I can't see the negligible weight difference of the composite handle being 8 inches longer. I also don't think accuracy will be any big deal either after some swings, I know I can walk a cut right across a big round most of the time and keep hitting the same crack, just extending it. Watching you split, I think you could do it as well.

So, ask fiskars if they would shrink a long handle, but on an original head, for ya. Who knows, they might say yes. You don't like it, stick it on the classifieds here, it'll sell.

I don't have the spare loot right now for the longer handled new version, so I won't be getting one to try it, but if I can overhead swing my big maul, I think I could handle the 36 inch version and get right decent speed and focus and accuracy out of it. Like I also said before, I would like to try a halberd sized version, for real, like a five or six foot handle and the fiskars head.

Just for a hoot. I do a lot of stuff for a hoot. Been doing that since I was a little kid, see no reason to stop now! hahaha!


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Feb 5, 2011)

Here is an explanation on my penetration hypothesis...LOL


----------



## H-Ranch (Feb 5, 2011)

That's an interesting hypothesis, though I don't think it tells the full story. If that were true then a 1mm wide edge would travel 2000mm or completely through any firewood log. Even if that was possible it's not likely that it would split anything.

*If* the force on each Fiskars head were the same your theory may have some merit. But a wider head will weigh more and the longer handle will be traveling faster for the same hand speed both equalling more force and thus more penetration.

I've only used the 28" model and it does seem to work well. I can say that the 8 lb. maul tires me faster than the 6 lb. so the longer/heavier Fiskars may do the same to me compared to the shorter one. But to say it's 20% less effective I have trouble agreeing with - I suspect they are both fine tools. My guess is that a taller/stronger operator would do well to have the longer handle.


----------



## HeRoze (Feb 5, 2011)

AKKAMAAN said:


> Here is an explanation on my penetration hypothesis...LOL


allright dammit, now i just like 'ya for that. but... you are very much biasing your belief on the same force being applied to both heads, which simply isn't the case. note, i am NOT saying that you are wrong, but that your giving opinion based on bias and beliefs rather than the reality, but as long as everyone gets that, all is well. i'm sure you are happy with the shorter handled version, so all is good there, too.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Feb 5, 2011)

H-Ranch said:


> That's an interesting hypothesis, though I don't think it tells the full story.


Of course your are right there, because at such extreme situation, the normally iterative equation will look different...


> If that were true then a 1mm wide edge would travel 2000mm or completely through any firewood log. Even if that was possible it's not likely that it would split anything.


agree there to, the splitting ability is about a combination of penetration dept and width of the edge...the physical structure of the wood in the log is also in play, together with pitch/water...will pitch reduce or increase friction compard to dry woodfiber??

I do think, with the wood I split I would benefit from an even more narrow edge, current is 67mm, I think 35-40mm with a little steeper pitch (angle) on the axe head, will crack my logs easier. It is the first initial crack that is crucial, the rest just take a portion of the power...have to hold back actually.....




> *If* the force on each Fiskars head were the same your theory may have some merit. But a wider head will weigh more and the longer handle will be traveling faster for the same hand speed both equalling more force and thus more penetration.


The heads have the same weight, the are both 4.25 lbs according to Fiskars.




> so the longer/heavier Fiskars may do the same to me compared to the shorter one. But to say it's 20% less effective I have trouble agreeing with - I suspect they are both fine tools. My guess is that a taller/stronger operator would do well to have the longer handle.


 I never compared the new 36" long handle X27 with the old #7854...I compared X25 with the old #7854, they have same handle length, 28".


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Feb 5, 2011)

HeRoze said:


> allright dammit, now i just like 'ya for that. but... *you are very much biasing your belief on the same force being applied to both heads, which simply isn't the case. * note, i am NOT saying that you are wrong, but that your giving opinion based on bias and beliefs rather than the reality, but as long as everyone gets that, all is well. i'm sure you are happy with the shorter handled version, so all is good there, too.



I am not biasing my self...

Of course it is the same force, I am comparing two 28" handle axes with different head shape...X25 vs 7854


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 5, 2011)

I think I'm going to simply close my eyes and buy one (leaning towards the x27...again)

My hypothesis is this: "if you don't know what you are missing, then you ain't missing nothin" :msp_biggrin: I haven't used the 28" or the 36" super splitters. 

I just got this feeling since I'm a little on the tall side (6'3") the longer handle will fit me a little better. Also, since I only crack wood for giggles (don't do it for a living and don't really heat the house too much) if/when I get tired I can hang it up and call it a day. Who knows, might even be a little safer standing a little farther away from the wood.


----------



## H-Ranch (Feb 5, 2011)

AKKAMAAN said:


> I never compared the new 36" long handle X27 with the old #7854...I compared X25 with the old #7854, they have same handle length, 28".


My apologies then. I had read so much recently on the new, long anticipated 36" handle that I thought the thread was about that comparison. I believe that also has the wider head, but now maybe I'm mixing all of them up in my head!

I still think that there are too many variables to say one is absolutely better than the other under all conditions. Diameter of log, bucked length, temperature, moisture content, type of tree, coefficient of friction, head speed, splitting surface hardness, wrist flick, angle of head to log, cycles of the tide, etc. But as you said, with the wood you split an even narrower head may be better. Where is the kid who was looking for a senior project for his college degree?

I do have to say that I've used your bungee trick with success and plan to use it in the spring with multiples stood together as one of the other guys has shown.


----------



## ARsawMechanic (Feb 5, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## Putter (Feb 5, 2011)

After wanting a SS for a long time, I had a friend pick me up one while he was in WA. 
We in Canada could not buy a 7854 except for one store in Ontario. I actually contacted Fiskars customer service and that is what I was told. 
After receiving my 7854 on Tuesday, I am wandering through the Canadian Tire in my town on Saturday and there is an X25. We can now get a Fiskars Super Splitter in Canada. Only trouble is it is an X25. There is a difference, I am lucky to have my 7854. A week earlier I would have been jumping up and down about a X25, now I am just glad for dumb luck. It just felt different. I showed my wife while I was there and told her "It can't be the same". I have not had them side by side but there is something different. I am happy. I am also happy that Canada can at least get the X25 now. Why we could not get it before is beyond me.


----------



## Brushwacker (Feb 6, 2011)

I am looking forward to getting the long handle version in the future.
I have about 4 monster- mega mauls and 1 has a longer handle, I'd guess 4 to 6 inches and that is the most comfotable for me at 6' 185 lbs., of those 4 and seems to force its way through the tough stuff the best. I had been using the shorter handle ones until I got the longer handle 1 a little over a year ago near the time I got the Fiskars. I love the Fiskers for comfort and a superb power to weight ratio but if I have some tough stuff to split I take to the monster maul and noodling. There isn't much frozen that the monster maul will not split. The short handle Fiskers has bounced off some of the wood and come mighty close to coming back and hitting my head. I think the long handle version will be safer and more effective for people my size and up. Very easy to split wood may be as well or better done with the shorter version when you don't need full strength swings.
Will not no for sure until I put 1 to the test.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Feb 6, 2011)

Putter said:


> After wanting a SS for a long time, I had a friend pick me up one while he was in WA.
> We in Canada could not buy a 7854 except for one store in Ontario. I actually contacted Fiskars customer service and that is what I was told.
> After receiving my 7854 on Tuesday, I am wandering through the Canadian Tire in my town on Saturday and there is an X25. We can now get a Fiskars Super Splitter in Canada. Only trouble is it is an X25. There is a difference, I am lucky to have my 7854. A week earlier I would have been jumping up and down about a X25, now I am just glad for dumb luck. It just felt different. I showed my wife while I was there and told her "It can't be the same". *I have not had them side by side but there is something different. I am happy.* I am also happy that Canada can at least get the X25 now. Why we could not get it before is beyond me.


I am glad you got your 7854. I do not think you ever will look back to an X25. Cool that you also can feel and see the difference. Hope you also get to try try the new X25 later on, for reference. It would be cool to hear your report when you have figured out the difference.
One thing though, I noticed with the new X series, is that the orange rear part of the handle have a new rubber-ish feel to it, that will be good for a even better and safer grip.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Feb 6, 2011)

H-Ranch said:


> My apologies then.


no worries :msp_cool:



> Where is the kid who was looking for a senior project for his college degree?


I love that idea!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## artbaldoni (Feb 6, 2011)

Somebody send me one of each of the Fiskars Magic Mauls and I will test them out and report my findings. Or better yet deliver them, split the wood and I will watch and determine which is the best after all my pile is split!:deadhorse:

Shades of Dolmar v. Husky!!:deadhorse:

Split your wood the way you want. Buy the Fiskars or a hydraulic splitter or only cut wood the size you can burn. What does it matter?

Rant concluded...:taped:


----------



## wsg (Feb 6, 2011)

AKKAMAAN said:


> One thing though, I noticed with the new X series, is that the orange rear part of the handle have a new *rubber-ish feel to it*, that will be good for a even better and safer grip.



This is correct.. although after being used to my shorter handle 7854 the X27 did give me a blister. Ill be using gloves till i can toughen up!:monkey:

I now have both handle lengths and to tell the truth i still like both. If nothing else though.. my shins feel safer using the longer length and that is worth the difference for me. 

Both are great tools!


----------



## HeRoze (Feb 6, 2011)

cjnspecial said:


> Update:
> I got to use both the 28 and 36 this morning and it was about a wash. Anything the 36 would split, the 28 would too; anything the 36 wouldn't split, the 28 wouldn't either. I could swing the 28 noticably faster and it wasn't as tiring to use so I'll probably be using it more.
> Keep in mind i'm 5'6 and about 170 so the 36 is probably going to be better for taller people and/or people with the upper body strength of a gorilla.


Thx for taking the time to let us know about this. I'm leaning toward the longer handled model simply because I'm 6'2 and, even though I wear steel toes when splitting, don't like dodging my (all too often) mis-swings to the ankles. Now, if I can just find one...


----------



## HeRoze (Feb 6, 2011)

AKKAMAAN said:


> I am not biasing my self...
> 
> Of course it is the same force, I am comparing two 28" handle axes with different head shape...X25 vs 7854


 
Okay - I lost track of the thread. You are absolutely right on the two models you were comparing (although there are a lot more variables than just the surface area. I won't go into those here.). Excellent sketches. I'm heading to ACE today up in Macon (if they are open) and see what is on the shelf. If I can score either the old 7854 or the new x27 (longer handle), I'm cancelling my order with Fiskars Online.


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 6, 2011)

HeRoze said:


> Thx for taking the time to let us know about this. I'm leaning toward the longer handled model simply because I'm 6'2 and, even though I wear steel toes when splitting, don't like dodging my (all too often) mis-swings to the ankles. Now, if I can just find one...


 
I can't find one in town (only thing i can put my hands on is a 28" splitting axe at Sears with the 2.x lb head). 

I did talk with local Ace folks and they said they could order the new x27 models and like a few folks have said...$49.99 (which oddly enough is about $4 less than what they sell the old version of the 28" super splitter for)


----------



## cowroy (Feb 6, 2011)

This looks awful similar to the new design of the 28" SS, and it is only $30 at smoky mountain knife works in east, TN. Really thought about trying it out but I'm afraid to cause it is lighter than the the SS. Here is a link to it at SMKW.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Feb 6, 2011)

cowroy said:


> This looks awful similar to the new design of the 28" SS, and it is only $30 at smoky mountain knife works in east, TN. Really thought about trying it out but I'm afraid to cause it is lighter than the the SS. Here is a link to it at SMKW.


 
Gerber are "married" into to the Fiskars Corp. That must be the same as the new Fiskars X25


----------



## cjnspecial (Feb 6, 2011)

AKKAMAAN said:


> Gerber are "married" into to the Fiskars Corp. That must be the same as the new Fiskars X25


 
That is correct. I have the gerber and the head is exactly the same as the new x27.


----------



## cowroy (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I am still awaiting some reviews on the x27, simply cause I have heard it both ways about the height issue. I have heard of a 6'4" man say the x25 is not too short and I have heard a 6' man say the x27 has a better length. So when I here some more x27 feedback I will make my decision. No one locally sells the Fiskars splitters, so I will have to order one if I get one. I want to make the right decision the first time.


----------



## MarkofWisconsin (Feb 7, 2011)

*Fiskars*

*I purchased the 7854 Fiskars Super Splitting axe a while back, and it was good, but not great on Oak. Plus even when splitting off a large stump (cutting edge not coming in contact with the ground), my Fiskars developed some small chips on the cutting edge. I've read about this on other discussions about the Fiskars. I bought it at Sears so I know it isn't a copy cat. Like I said, the Fiskars is good, but not great. Now as far as great I purchased the Gransfors-Bruks splitting maul, and both there splitting axes. Three all together. Allot of money, but definitely Swedish quality. They really hold an edge. Unbelievable is all I can say. They are costly though, no doubt about that.*


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Feb 7, 2011)

MarkofWisconsin said:


> *I purchased the 7854 Fiskars Super Splitting axe a while back, and it was good, but not great on Oak. Plus even when splitting off a large stump (cutting edge not coming in contact with the ground), my Fiskars developed some small chips on the cutting edge. I've read about this on other discussions about the Fiskars. I bought it at Sears so I know it isn't a copy cat. Like I said, the Fiskars is good, but not great. Now as far as great I purchased the Gransfors-Bruks splitting maul, and both there splitting axes. Three all together. Allot of money, but definitely Swedish quality. They really hold an edge. Unbelievable is all I can say. They are costly though, no doubt about that.*


Good post Mark! I have some (3!) Gränsfors hatchets. Beautiful pieces! Wish I also had...
The 5 1/2# maul




and the rest of the Gränsfors beautiful arsenal of supersharp tools.

For me, they would be way to nice to use outdoors, since I am the type of person that want to leave my splitting tool stuck in the chopping block 24/7....LOL...
Fiskars can take that beat, but a Gränsfors is "high maintenance", if you want to keep a nice tool "for ever".... I used to have a few cheap mauls with half rotten wood handles....till I found the "maintenance free" FSS 7854, a 3 years ago....The maul handles???......chopped them into firewood with my FSS, seasoned them and got them cremated......:hmm3grin2orange:
Retire my FSS 7854???......Will never be on the agenda!!!!

Just to feed my hunger for the Gränsfors nice tools, I plan to buy the little splitting hatchet, to use infront of my new Heartstone woodstove...


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 7, 2011)

cjnspecial said:


> That is correct. I have the gerber and the head is exactly the same as the new x27.


 
I have seen two different heads on the Gerber splitting axes (online). Fiskars had 2 different ones also (super splitter and splitting axe) but at least they called them something different and gave them different item #s. (7854 & 7854). Gerber seems to give them the same item # (42763) but there are different photos.

This is driving me crazy.

Splitting Axe: Model G-42763





Gerber 42763 Splitting Axe


----------



## MarkofWisconsin (Feb 7, 2011)

*Akkamaan*

Akkamaan,

Good to here from ya, still love your video. Yes, the Gransfors-Bruks are costly, and probably foolish to pay that kind of price, but that wood sure does feel good in the hand. 

Nice stove you have. Well time to stoke up the wood burner. Take care.


----------



## HeRoze (Feb 7, 2011)

I finally got fed up.
I called Fiskars and got the apparently secret phone number to their online ordering partner company. I called and they told me my X27 was still on backorder. This was after I sent them an email... here, have a chuckle at my frustration:


> Okay - Come on now. I ordered this the FIRST day it was available on the Fiskars' site. Other folks I know are getting theirs from ACE Hardware as of yesterday and today, and last week. What is the story that the Fiskars online sales are lagging behind other retailers (again, I ordered this the first day they were available)? Also, when, exactly, is my axe going to ship, please.



I cancelled my order, went to Amazon, and got the 7854 for $39.17 shipped. So, I'll have to wonder if I would have been happier with the X27's longer handle, but I am sure I can't go wrong with the 7854.


----------



## kmcinms (Feb 8, 2011)

*12lbs.*

Ahh, I bought my 12lb. wedge head maul at Sams club back in 1991. Has a steel handle in it. Split with it till two years ago when I found the Ludell glass handled splitting axe. My son was 12 at the time and I wanted a smaller splitting axe for him to swing. He picked it up pretty quick. I wish I would have seen the #7854 Fiskars 4 1/4lb. SS back then, I would have been on top of it like white on rice. I hardly ever pick that 12+ pounder up now, unless there is a really nasty round I want to hit on in front of me. I may go get the Fiskars when I get a few spare coins. I'm 6'3", but I'm gonna get the short handle axe for the speed of it. I have two longer handled ones, the short handle should be tits.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Feb 9, 2011)

http://www.spaldingbulb.co.uk/r_14568-042/Garden-tools/Fiskars-Splitting-Axe-1500-Pro.htm

Is this the same as the older versoin of the X25????


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Feb 9, 2011)

scotclayshooter said:


> http://www.spaldingbulb.co.uk/r_14568-042/Garden-tools/Fiskars-Splitting-Axe-1500-Pro.htm
> 
> Is this the same as the older versoin of the X25????


 
NO it is not, that is the Fiskars 7859 28-Inch Pro Splitting Axe, 
the older version of x25 is this one....Fiskars 7854 Super Splitting Axe with 28-Inch Handle and 4-1/4-Pound Head


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 9, 2011)

*Comparison pics*

here is some pics for comparison.
The used one is the 7854 model 28" handle and the new is the X27 with 36"handle


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 9, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> here is some pics for comparison.
> The used one is the 7854 model 28" handle and the new is the X27 with 36"handle


 
What's the verdict?

My x27 is scheduled to arrive tomorrow.

I ordered it because i'm a little on the tall side and my other 28" axe (not a super splitter) swings nicely, but feels a little too short.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 9, 2011)

TN_WOOD said:


> What's the verdict?
> 
> My x27 is scheduled to arrive tomorrow.
> 
> I ordered it because i'm a little on the tall side and my other 28" axe (not a super splitter) swings nicely, but feels a little too short.


 
For me I like the extra length.I don't think that either one has an advantage or splits better, other than it is more comfortable. I am 5'10" and I get the X27,kids get the other two with the 28" handles.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Feb 9, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> here is some pics for comparison.
> The used one is the 7854 model 28" handle and the new is the X27 with 36"handle


Great pictures! Thx


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Feb 9, 2011)

scotclayshooter said:


> http://www.spaldingbulb.co.uk/r_14568-042/Garden-tools/Fiskars-Splitting-Axe-1500-Pro.htm
> 
> Is this the same as the older versoin of the X25????


 
I know Fiskars Super Splitter is not marketed in UK. Try to search for Gerber products...There is a Gerber version (identical) of the old FSS #7854....


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 9, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> For me I like the extra length.I don't think that either one has an advantage or splits better, other than it is more comfortable.


 
I'm hoping for the same thing.


----------



## HeRoze (Feb 9, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> here is some pics for comparison.
> The used one is the 7854 model 28" handle and the new is the X27 with 36"handle


 
I probably should have held out for the 36". I got pissed at fiskars and ordered the 7854. Now, the head shape from THIS angle is substantially different, with the 7854 having 'wings'. I would think that would help in the splitting, and the x27 be more of a combo axe/splitter. But, from the feedback thus far, it sounds like they split nearly identical.


----------



## kmcinms (Feb 9, 2011)

AKKAMAAN said:


> I know Fiskars Super Splitter is not marketed in UK. Try to search for Gerber products...There is a Gerber version (identical) of the old FSS #7854....


 
Not doubting you, but you know this for fact? The Gerber I see(G-42763) says it is 28 1/2" OAL. What model# Gerber is identical to the Fiskars SS 7854?
Thanks.


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 9, 2011)

kmcinms said:


> Not doubting you, but you know this for fact? The Gerber I see(G-42763) says it is 28 1/2" OAL. What model# Gerber is identical to the Fiskars SS 7854?
> Thanks.



Not sure of the Gerber model, but check out cjnspecial's thread where he compared a few splitters.

I've seen the gerber version of the super splitter on the cabelas website

For the life of me, I can't tell if Gerber discontinued their super splitter or just rolled it out. Nonetheless, I've learned that you can't trust some of the graphics you see on the retailers website (obviously you can trust the real photos though)


http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=164012


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Feb 9, 2011)

kmcinms said:


> but you know this for fact?


 not 100% sure.... It was actually a picture posted here on the forum a while ago....hmmmm....could have been a Gerber version of the Fiskars X25 too....sorry...I still think It can be worth a try for UK members to search for a Gerber version ...


----------



## kmcinms (Feb 9, 2011)

AKKAMAAN said:


> not 100% sure.... It was actually a picture posted here on the forum a while ago....hmmmm....could have been a Gerber version of the Fiskars X25 too....sorry...I still think It can be worth a try for UK members to search for a Gerber version ...


 10-4. I like your vids. I want the short handle version for speed and versatility. I'm tall, but I can use that short handle for what it's made for. 
What's the song on the shorter video? I like it a lot.


----------



## cjnspecial (Feb 9, 2011)

Looking at the pics above, if the extra width of the blade bothered you too much, you could just grind it back a little.


----------



## kmcinms (Feb 9, 2011)

cjnspecial said:


> Looking at the pics above, if the extra width of the blade bothered you too much, you could just grind it back a little.


 
I can get them for the same price. the Gerber may be even better suited to speed, being shorter and lighter.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Feb 10, 2011)

kmcinms said:


> 10-4. I like your vids. I want the short handle version for speed and versatility. I'm tall, but I can use that short handle for what it's made for.


 Thanks kmcinms!!:msp_smile:
I agree with you about the handle, no seaftey problem either, if one stick to my "program"....LOL:msp_laugh:


> What's the song on the shorter video? I like it a lot.


The music is , Seether - "Fade Away"....It turned out much better than I thought from the beginning....but it still is a song you either love or hate for this video....


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Feb 10, 2011)

cjnspecial said:


> Looking at the pics above, if the extra width of the blade bothered you too much, you could just grind it back a little.


 
No, I would grind it down, I could probably live with a 1/2" wider edge....LOL, but it still hurts the made the change to the worse IMO....
I am happy I have my FSS 7854, and I am planning to buy a back up one (while they still are in stock), for the future


----------



## kmcinms (Feb 10, 2011)

AKKAMAAN said:


> Thanks kmcinms!!:msp_smile:
> I agree with you about the handle, no seaftey problem either, if one stick to my "program"....LOL:msp_laugh:
> 
> The music is , Seether - "Fade Away"....It turned out much better than I thought from the beginning....but it still is a song you either love or hate for this video....


 
:bang: Heh, Forgot all about looking at the soundtrack info by the time I commented here on your vid.  I knew that before I axed the question. That was the first thought that came to mind when I started it up, who is that? It works good in the vid. :msp_smile:


----------



## HeRoze (Feb 10, 2011)

*I Believe.*








pecan cut this week, so not dry at all. the pile on the left started out like the piece on the right. It took three mighty swings for the center split, then all went smoooooth. I also knocked out some smaller oak, hickory, and magnolia just to round things out.

only one fault - if I mis-hit, I mis-split.

fantastic.
<edit - autocensor didn't like mis-hit being one word....>


----------



## kmcinms (Feb 10, 2011)

*Cool*

that pecan doesn't look like what I been busting... mine's all twisted and gnarly. That FSS wouldn't touch it. I like the looks of the short 7854. Been trying to talk myself into buying one.


----------



## HeRoze (Feb 10, 2011)

kmcinms said:


> that pecan doesn't look like what I been busting... mine's all twisted and gnarly. That FSS wouldn't touch it. I like the looks of the short 7854. Been trying to talk myself into buying one.


 
I got lucky. I spotted a group pruning up a huge plot of pecans (yea, that 18" slab is off a limb) and asked if I could cut off it. They told me to get all I wanted. Good wood, and I had my pick of the easy falls and straight growth.


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 10, 2011)

I finally got my hands on the new Fiskars x27.

Its nice. Although I've never actually used the x25 super splitter, I see what you guys are talking about when you say the shorter 28" super splitter (x25) would be less tiring if you were swinging it all day.

I know this sounds obvious, but the x27 has a longer handle and that means it won't swing as easy or as fast as the 28" models. 

I still think the x27 will swing easier than the "normal" 6lb & 8lb mauls that a lot of folks use. And that is why I'm pulling the trigger on the x27 (i.e. I'm buying it instead of an 8lb maul). I already have some lighter splitting tools (the Fiskars 7859 28" splitting axe and a regular single bit axe) that I will use for the easier splitting wood. What I'm looking for is something to go after the larger pieces, and i think the x27 will work just fine for me.

Sadly, the x27 didn't make it home with me tonight. Seems it was damaged during shipping (the clasp on the case was broken and the edge was dinged). I'm sure I could hammer or file it straight, and my splitter will eventually end up in that condition, but I simply didn't want to buy a brand new one in that condition. So...re-order and wait another week


----------



## HeRoze (Feb 10, 2011)

AKKAMAAN said:


> No, I would grind it down, I could probably live with a 1/2" wider edge....LOL, but it still hurts the made the change to the worse IMO....
> I am happy I have my FSS 7854, and I am planning to buy a back up one (while they still are in stock), for the future


 
the blade's wedge geometry is different, too - I do NOT like the new design's flat wedge, when compared to the 7854's winged design. I think the potential to have the blade stick in the wood went up dramatically, leaving the wood unsplit.


----------



## Iron Head (Feb 10, 2011)

I am new to this site.
I found this site by doing some google research for the ultimate splitting maul to replace my old 8# maul that I've been using for years.
After reading through this thread, I went ahead and ordered my first Fiskars SS.
All I have to say is, all the hype you guys gave on this tool is true. I am a believer and totally devoted to this tool. I love it, it does make splitting wood fun and efficient. Thanks for all of your recommendations and reviews guys.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome, Iron Head! 

Enjoy your piece of quality engineering.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Feb 11, 2011)

Iron Head said:


> I am new to this site.
> I found this site by doing some google research for the ultimate splitting maul to replace my old 8# maul that I've been using for years.
> After reading through this thread, I went ahead and ordered my first Fiskars SS.
> All I have to say is, all the hype you guys gave on this tool is true. I am a believer and totally devoted to this tool. I love it, it does make splitting wood fun and efficient. Thanks for all of your recommendations and reviews guys.


 
I am glad you found us too!:msp_smile:
Did you buy the brand new X25 alt X27, or did you go "Old school", with the Fiskars Super splitter #7584???

Good luck with you new "best friend", and do not cut your self on a bad spot if you bring it to "bed".....


----------



## Upidstay (Feb 11, 2011)

Making an investment this spring for some new toys...I mean TOOLS. New chain saw, and gonna pull the trigger on a Fiskars X27. Cannot find any at any local hardware stores, none of them seem to have even heard of it. So, looks like I'll be buying it off of the internet. Need to replace my kindling hatchet too, gonna buy one of the Fiskars 14" jobbies. Have used them before, they cut great. Have NOT tried the larger Fiskars axes, so the X27 will be all new to me. But, I have not heard anything bad about their other splitters. Had a couple of people tell me they split as well as a 10lb maul, at half the weight. Works for me. I need the longer handle, at 6'3, so looks like the X27 if for me.


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 11, 2011)

Upidstay said:


> Making an investment this spring for some new toys...I mean TOOLS. New chain saw, and gonna pull the trigger on a Fiskars X27. Cannot find any at any local hardware stores, none of them seem to have even heard of it.


 
I received an email from Fiskars about the new x25 & x27. They expect them to be in stores in March, with the largest retailers being Sears and Ace Hardware.

I had my local Ace Hardware store order the x27. You are correct about the fact they have never heard of the new x25 or x27 (I had to go to 2 different Ace Hardwares before I finally got somebody competent enough to take my money).


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Feb 11, 2011)

Just found something that greatly improves the effectiveness of the Fiskars Super Split.

Just before you go out to split some wood for exercise, try to wash your hands. And find you have no water pressure.

For the second time this week.

Open the bulkhead to the basement to find it's not flooded this time (like it was Tuesday when I found the discharge for the sump pump had froze under 3' of snow), but instead a window had blown open allowing 4º air last night to settle by the pump, freezing the pressure sensor so it doesn't know to turn on.

Schlep down a milkhouse heater to warm it up.

Then go split wood. For some reason, I was really, really productive.


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 11, 2011)

Heehee! 

I've also noticed this phenomenon. If I open up the muffler on the SSA and get its motor really HOT :angry2:, I see a dramatic gain in horsepower.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 11, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> For me I like the extra length.I don't think that either one has an advantage or splits better, other than it is more comfortable. I am 5'10" and I get the X27,kids get the other two with the 28" handles.


 
Update to this. I split a bunch more today and I really like the X27 better. I like the extra reach when tipping rounds back up and even just splitting. Seems to be able to get a faster speed with it.


----------



## HeRoze (Feb 12, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> Update to this. I split a bunch more today and I really like the X27 better. I like the extra reach when tipping rounds back up and even just splitting. Seems to be able to get a faster speed with it.


 
That is what I was afraid of... oh well. I'll have to deal with my shorter one for the time being.


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 12, 2011)

HeRoze said:


> That is what I was afraid of... oh well. I'll have to deal with my shorter one for the time being.


 
Something tells me you might be able to work something out with AKKAMAAN on the SS 7854 if/when you ever do decide to get the x27. :msp_smile: He sounded like he might go out and buy another one of the older 28" models even though he already had one. 

IMHO, there is a nice place for the shorter splitting tools because not all the wood you bust up is going to warrant swinging the larger handled x27. Let's face it, some wood out there can practically be busted with a claw hammer.


----------



## HeRoze (Feb 12, 2011)

TN_WOOD said:


> ==IMHO, there is a nice place for the shorter splitting tools because not all the wood you bust up is going to warrant swinging the larger handled x27. Let's face it, some wood out there can practically be busted with a claw hammer.


I'm too cheap to buy two brand new tools that basically do the same thing. Now if I find a deal at a garage sale or something (not going to happen with the x27) all bets are off.


----------



## kmcinms (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm going to try the shorter SS, just for the convenience of it. I already have the heavy hitters for the gnarly stuff.


----------



## acme0007 (Feb 12, 2011)

Call me crazy but, with a longer handle the axe will hit harder and faster. Think of a small sledge hammer vs a long handle one. In fact I'll bet there is an engineer here somewhere who could do some fancy math and get the actual numbers ? I myself am too Stu-pid:msp_mellow: to figure that math stuff out.
By the way I have the shorter handle one I think it works great, don't know why but it does ! Probably going to get the X27 to check out the difference. I like my tools!!


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Feb 12, 2011)

acme0007 said:


> Call me crazy but, with a longer handle the axe will hit harder and faster. Think of a small sledge hammer vs a long handle one. In fact I'll bet there is an engineer here somewhere who could do some fancy math and get the actual numbers ?


Just done with it! Will post a new thread about it shortly.
What I can say now.....Nothing comes out of an axe for free....you have put in the same energy as you get out.....If you get more "power" out of that longer handle, you have to work harder too, PERIOD!



> I myself am too Stu-pid:msp_mellow: to figure that math stuff out.
> By the way I have the shorter handle one I think it works great, don't know why but it does ! Probably going to get the X27 to check out the difference. I like my tools!!


 
Always good too try stuff out.....There is a reason why this 28" long works great for you.....In fact the taller (arm length) guy you are the less "power" advantage you will have from the 8" longer handle. The longer handle benefit, what the "power" concerns, a shorter arm guy more than a long arm guy.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Feb 12, 2011)

AKKAMAAN said:


> What I can say now.....Nothing comes out of an axe for free....you have put in the same energy as you get out.....If you get more "power" out of that longer handle, you have to work harder too, PERIOD!


 
I think maybe this is wrong..

If you are swinging the shorter axe with "x" energy to achieve an axe head speed of "y".. lets say 200fps. With a longer handle, still swinging at "x" energy and achieving 200fps at the 28" point on the handle, the axe head is now 8 inches farther out in the arc, it HAS to travel faster to get there at the same time. So mass times velocity squared says the longer handle has more potential energy from the same swing..

How much more is where an engineer would come in handy..

I am not an engineer, but I know a lot of them.. oh, and I know a lot about swing speed vs club head speed...

It's a lot like helicopter rotors.. the reason they can only be "so long" is because rotor tip speeds and related stress grow exponentially with length at the same mast speeds.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Feb 12, 2011)

Dakotas Dad said:


> I think maybe this is wrong..
> 
> If you are swinging the shorter axe with "x" energy to achieve an axe head speed of "y".. lets say 200fps. With a longer handle, still swinging at "x" energy and achieving 200fps at the 28" point on the handle, the axe head is now 8 inches farther out in the arc, it HAS to travel faster to get there at the same time. So mass times velocity squared says the longer handle has more potential energy from the same swing..



You are assuming that a certain fixed energy input, will maintain the same angle velocity no matter what the length of handle it is....

That wont work, because the longer the handle, the more "resistance" it will be from MOMENT OF INERTIA...
Let us say you swing a 4.25lbs mass at a radius of 40" at 0.5PI rad /sec (90 degrees/sec).....

Do you think you can maintain that angle velocity with a radius of 80" (or what ever longer than 40"), with out adding more energy???


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Feb 12, 2011)

I think 40 to 80 inches may be a bit different then 28 to 36, but yes , it will take the same amount of energy to accelerate x weight to x speed. The mass that needs to be accelerated has not changed.

100 lbs on the end of a 8 to1 lever will apply twice as much lift as 100 lbs on the end of a 4 to 1 lever.. yes? and still only be 100lbs. It has to travel farther, but it's mechanical advantage is better.

But really it's moot, I AM going to buy a 36incher, and love my 28. :msp_biggrin:
In fact going out to tackle a few more 30" oak rounds now.. they seemed easier back when I bucked at 16" now at 20"... whew..


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 12, 2011)

I suspect you have all read cjnspecial's writeup comparison.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=164012&highlight=fiskars

The physics do not lie. The longer handled x27 will go faster and produce more energy than the x25 if you can put the same amount of energy into it (AKKMAAN also did a nice job of talking about the new X heads being larger, yada, yada, yada). 

Remember, the X27 will require more effort to swing. A smaller axe/splitter is easier to swing and that simply means it'll be easier to swing for long periods of time. 

So, the 28" and the 36" splitters are different. If you've got some easy splitting wood, it'd be silly to swing the x27. At the same time, if you are trying to bust gnarly wood, it might mean fewer swings.

It's all a tradeoff. There are times where a camp axe is the right tool, same for the 28" and 36" splitters (as well as sledges and wedges). The reason I think the x27 is right for me is because I already have some tools to take on the easier wood and what I want is a heavier splitter to go after the harder stuff.

This discussion is similar to the ones folks always have about handguns and rifles. The final answer always ends up being "it depends on what you are comfortable with and what you need the tool to do." I'm just glad that Fiskars rolled out another option for us by creating the X27.


----------



## acme0007 (Feb 12, 2011)

Didn't mean to start a pissin match. But I think some of my questions have been addressed. The Fiskers axes really do seem to work well and I think thats because they have put some thought and design engeenering into their products. Instead of a company just shapping a tool to "look" like it would split wood, big triangular shape with a sharp edge. AAAAAAAAAAAAA hit log----hit log hard----DDDDAAAA'


----------



## HeRoze (Feb 12, 2011)

Dakotas Dad said:


> ===How much more is where an engineer would come in handy..
> ===


I'm an engineer who actually works as an engineer. There are multiple things to consider here. I'll give you a bit more details later - my kid is hassling me to play Left for Dead II. A couple of considerations, though: nothing is free. there are force multipliers, but there are no energy multipliers. other thing is that head speed increases as shaft length increases, as long as the person swinging it can move their hands at roughly the same speed. finally, the longer the handle the more moment the axe head puts on the user (in other words, it is tougher to swing a longer shafted tool with the same head mass).


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh no, not an engineer! Come on over with a couple of your buddies to help me screw in this light bulb.  /jk


----------



## HeRoze (Feb 12, 2011)

TreePointer said:


> Oh no, not an engineer! Come on over with a couple of your buddies to help me screw in this light bulb.  /jk


 
from dealing with lots and lots of engineers in my life, call a technician if you actually need something done :msp_thumbup:


----------



## kmcinms (Feb 12, 2011)

HeRoze said:


> from dealing with lots and lots of engineers in my life, call a technician if you actually need something done :msp_thumbup:


 

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## MarkofWisconsin (Feb 15, 2011)

*Fiskars7854 SS Axe*

Personally I think the 2.5" cutting edge on the Fiskars 7854 is the big reason for it's success. Stepping up quite a bit on the power the Gransfors-Bruks splitting Maul also has a 2.5" cutting edge. This reduction in the area of the cutting edge allows for allot better penetration, as compared to the cheap Mexico, China brand models. Try this Gransfors-Bruks if you want a power house splitter. It works the best for me and I'm 6'2" in logging boots.

Gränsfors Bruks Splitting Maul at WesSpur 

http://www.wesspur.com/knives-axes/axes.html
$155.00 Item # SAW806

Designed for splitting apart large chunks of wood. The Maul’s head is heavier and the cheek flare far wider behind the cutting edge compared with the Splitting Axes. The poll is designed for pounding on a splitting wedge. The axe has a 2 1/2” face and a 31” hickory handle and the head weighs 5 1/2 lb.


----------



## cowroy (Feb 17, 2011)

I hate to spend that kind of money but there is a store just a few miles away from me that sells Gransfors Bruks and after handling one and then you ^ posting this I might try to get one. I received my fiskars 7854 today and it is just too short for me. I am 6' even and my favorite wood to burn is white oak and it is just not the right tool for my needs.


----------



## Brushwacker (Feb 17, 2011)

MarkofWisconsin said:


> Personally I think the 2.5" cutting edge on the Fiskars 7854 is the big reason for it's success. Stepping up quite a bit on the power the Gransfors-Bruks splitting Maul also has a 2.5" cutting edge. This reduction in the area of the cutting edge allows for allot better penetration, as compared to the cheap Mexico, China brand models. Try this Gransfors-Bruks if you want a power house splitter. It works the best for me and I'm 6'2" in logging boots.
> 
> Gränsfors Bruks Splitting Maul at WesSpur
> 
> ...


 
I bought a lot of mauls and axes in the past that weren't worth keeeping. That looks like it could be a nice tool but before spending 155 clams I'd have to try 1 myself. 
This winter I have been happy using the older Fiskers in most wood and grabbing the longer handled Monster for the now and then toughies. I want to go with the longer handled Fiskers when I think I found the best deal. The wood has been froze here but when it is thawed I could use more better forgiving help.


----------



## Gamedic (Feb 17, 2011)

The x27 should be faster by a good bit. I have been a golf long driver for years. I have lots of drivers and can tell you I gain about 3fps with every inch of driver shaft I go over the 43.5 standard, even if the club heads are the same weight. I doubt it would be 3fps with the fiskars because the heads are heavy but it should still be a pretty good gain over the x25. I don't like the 28 inch fiskars. The handle is just too short for me. I will buy an x27 when I run across one.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Feb 17, 2011)

> I received my fiskars 7854 today and it is just too short for me.



It takes a bit of time to get used to them. Read some of the other threads for the proper overhead technique.

When I first tried the Pro Splitter (the lighter one), I swore it was the devil's work intended to take off toes. It was only because of the posts here I decided a year later to give it another try, and then upgraded to the 7854.


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 17, 2011)

Gamedic said:


> The x27 should be faster by a good bit. I have been a golf long driver for years. I have lots of drivers and can tell you I gain about 3fps with every inch of driver shaft I go over the 43.5 standard, even if the club heads are the same weight.


 
Maybe so, but it does take more effort to move the longer handled tools. Also, not every piece of wood requires the longest club in the bag.

Seems a lot of folks prefer the shorter 28" Fiskars because they can sling it around easier and thus get more done. 

I've got the 28" splitting axe (not the super splitter, but the one with the 2.5lb head) and I can tell you that thing is easy to swing. Doesn't work well on the gnarly stuff, but it is mighty handy for a good deal of the wood I bust.


----------



## jcappe (Feb 17, 2011)

Picking my longer fiskars up from Ace later today. Can't wait to try it out. I passed the old one down to a much shorter co worker.


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 18, 2011)

I just put in about an hour with my new X27.

I like it. It felt nice and comfortable. It doesn't take a muscle man to lift the way my Truper 12lb. splitting maul does (I can't swing that thing but just a few times before calling it quits).

I still think my 28" splitting axe and camping axe will get used, but I'm glad I opted for the longer x27 instead of the 28" super splitter.

A very nice tool.


----------



## wsg (Feb 18, 2011)

I have both fiskars super splitters..have used both, and LIKE both tools! the longer handle is no different from the shorter (older) in that you must get used to the safe operating procedures. The short handle has its unique way to safely use without hurting your shins..(ask me how i know.) Its no different with the longer handle..maybe some people dont want to change again after using the short handle. Thats fine! I will use both and enjoy both. They both split wood amazingly well and have their place.

Either one is a fine tool id recommend to anybody who is considering them.


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 24, 2011)

Just found this "interesting" clip about the new Fiskars X25 super splitter.

At the end of the day, no laboratory test is ever going to "prove" which splitter is "best" but it was interesting nonetheless. 


[video=youtube;3ZXmLIgnvRE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZXmLIgnvRE[/video]


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting that video, TN_WOOD. 

I like the scientific tests. The more tests we do, the more we get closer to characterizing and quantifying what makes a "good" splitting axe.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Feb 24, 2011)

TreePointer said:


> Thanks for posting that video, TN_WOOD.
> 
> I like the scientific tests. The more tests we do, the more we* get closer to characterizing and quantifying* what makes a "good" splitting axe.


 
:msp_thumbup: +1, Good conclusion TreePointer!!

Great video clip too! Thx TN_WOOD!!


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Feb 24, 2011)

Nifty clip!


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 24, 2011)

two questions.
1. anyone used the similar splitting axe sold at lowe's?

2. more importantly. has anyone used the fiskars on sassafras, black walnut, osage orange, etc.?


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Feb 24, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> two questions.
> 1. anyone used the similar splitting axe sold at lowe's?
> 
> 2. more importantly. has anyone used the fiskars on sassafras, black walnut, osage orange, etc.?


 
My buddy has the one from lowes, hasn't swung it since he got his SS. I have split a ton of black walnut, did fine, my brother has done some osage down in Texas, he loves his SS...


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 24, 2011)

Dakotas Dad said:


> My buddy has the one from lowes, hasn't swung it since he got his SS. I have split a ton of black walnut, did fine, my brother has done some osage down in Texas, he loves his SS...


 
cool deal. i been having to some noodling lately. really hate doing that too. seems like cheating.


----------



## kmcinms (Feb 24, 2011)

Sweet, now I guess I have to go spend some money.


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 24, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> two questions.
> 1. anyone used the similar splitting axe sold at lowe's?
> 
> 2. more importantly. has anyone used the fiskars on sassafras, black walnut, osage orange, etc.?


 
1. no, ive only used various 8lb mauls, big monster mauls, and crap like that, fiskars is much better

2. sassafras and black walnut are both very easy woods to split by hand, if one gives u trouble, noodle cut into it a little bit, and try again 
osage orange, thats another story... ive only ever split that with hydraulics, i dont think id want to try with a fiskars


----------



## trailmaker (Feb 24, 2011)

MarkofWisconsin said:


> Personally I think the 2.5" cutting edge on the Fiskars 7854 is the big reason for it's success. Stepping up quite a bit on the power the Gransfors-Bruks splitting Maul also has a 2.5" cutting edge. This reduction in the area of the cutting edge allows for allot better penetration, as compared to the cheap Mexico, China brand models. Try this Gransfors-Bruks if you want a power house splitter. It works the best for me and I'm 6'2" in logging boots.
> 
> Gränsfors Bruks Splitting Maul at WesSpur
> 
> ...



I just ordered one of those as a gift for a friend, but I'm considering adding one to my own arsenal even though my Fiskars is performing extremely well. I've got a question that maybe someone can answer on the Gransford. Is it OK to pound that maul through with another sledge. Usually when you pound a wedge it's a hard steel pounding a softer steel but in this case it would be sledge to sledge pounding. Maybe that's something to avoid. I pound my fiskars through all the time but it's relatively cheap compared to the Gransford.


----------



## trailmaker (Feb 24, 2011)

thekid95 said:


> im looking to buy a new Fiskars Super Splitting axe but no store will carry it and i dont really want to buy it offline. Does anyone no any store that carrys them?
> 
> and also if anyone owns one i would like to hear what they think about them, ive heard that they work really good and i just want to make sure before i blow some money on them
> 
> any replys will be greatly appreciated



I've used a True Temper synthetic handle, 12lb all steel job, and the short handled Fiskars. I'm splitting mostly Live Oak, Madrone and Doug Fir. The Fiskars is superior in all aspects. I've ordered the long handled version as well.


----------



## mizzou (Feb 24, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> two questions.
> 1. anyone used the similar splitting axe sold at lowe's?
> 
> 2. more importantly. has anyone used the fiskars on sassafras, black walnut, osage orange, etc.?


 
I've used it on walnut and it's great, but so is about anything else. I've also used it on osage and really did'nt work any better than a maul at making the first split, however, after the first split is made it works much better than a maul. really like it for black locust, does'nt get stuck just cuts it through. One reason it has trouble with hedge might be because I cut almost everything 2 foot long, but I use hydraulic power for hedge unless there is a bet or something.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 24, 2011)

mizzou said:


> One reason it has trouble with hedge might be because I cut almost everything 2 foot long


 
You do have a point! I know when I am cutting logs and getting ready to split. If there is a knot or looks like it is going to split hard,I will cut that piece shorter than usual. My stove doesn't mind that it is a bit shorter.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 24, 2011)

where is a good cheap place to get a fiskars splitting axe at?i been looking in lowes and homedepot and they seem not to carry them for some reason.


----------



## Brian VT (Feb 24, 2011)

Sears & Roebuck usually have them.


----------



## mizzou (Feb 24, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> You do have a point! I know when I am cutting logs and getting ready to split. If there is a knot or looks like it is going to split hard,I will cut that piece shorter than usual. My stove doesn't mind that it is a bit shorter.:msp_biggrin:


 
I sometimes do the same with with anything but hedge. Hedge goes directly to hydraulic splitter.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Feb 24, 2011)

trailmaker said:


> I just ordered one of those as a gift for a friend, but I'm considering adding one to my own arsenal even though my Fiskars is performing extremely well. I've got a question that maybe someone can answer on the *Gransford*. Is it OK to pound that maul through with another sledge. Usually when you pound a wedge it's a hard steel pounding a softer steel but in this case it would be sledge to sledge pounding. Maybe that's something to avoid. I pound my fiskars through all the time but it's relatively cheap compared to the *Gransford*.


 
Calling *Gränsfors* for *Gransford* at ArboristSite, is like swearing in the church....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 24, 2011)

dh1984 said:


> where is a good cheap place to get a fiskars splitting axe at?i been looking in lowes and homedepot and they seem not to carry them for some reason.



Fiskars Super Splitting Axe #7854:

Baileys
Bailey's - Fiskars Super Splitting Axe 28" Handle

When Baileys is out of stock or I need free shipping, I've purchased a few from Ace Hardware Outlet:
Fiskars Tools 78546935 Super Splitting Axe 28"


----------



## cowroy (Feb 25, 2011)

trailmaker said:


> Is it OK to pound that maul through with another sledge. Usually when you pound a wedge it's a hard steel pounding a softer steel but in this case it would be sledge to sledge pounding. Maybe that's something to avoid. I pound my fiskars through all the time but it's relatively cheap compared to the Gransford.


 
If the head of a Gransfors Bruks product ever chips, cracks, etc. (just the head, not the handle) you take it or send it back where you got it and they send you a new one. They are 100% guaranteed. Then the dealer sends it back to Sweeden to Gransfors and the they take it out of the pay of the blacksmith who forged it. When you get the maul, or axe, look on the side of it and you will see the initials of the maker of the head. They demand excellence.


----------



## dh1984 (Feb 25, 2011)

Brian VT said:


> Sears & Roebuck usually have them.


 


TreePointer said:


> Fiskars Super Splitting Axe #7854:
> 
> Baileys
> Bailey's - Fiskars Super Splitting Axe 28" Handle
> ...


 

ok thanks for the help fellows i will sure pick me one of them up


----------



## MarkofWisconsin (Feb 25, 2011)

*Gransfors-Bruks*



trailmaker said:


> I just ordered one of those as a gift for a friend, but I'm considering adding one to my own arsenal even though my Fiskars is performing extremely well. I've got a question that maybe someone can answer on the Gransford. Is it OK to pound that maul through with another sledge. Usually when you pound a wedge it's a hard steel pounding a softer steel but in this case it would be sledge to sledge pounding. Maybe that's something to avoid. I pound my fiskars through all the time but it's relatively cheap compared to the Gransford.


 
*You can drive on the backside (poll) of the Gransfors-Bruks Maul. Gransfors-Bruks includes with all there products a little book called "The Axe Book", where in it only there Maul and none of there axes are you allowed to have the poll driven on. The poll on the Maul is hardened differently than there axes. *


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 25, 2011)

dh1984 said:


> ok thanks for the help fellows i will sure pick me one of them up


 
If you want to look at one, the Smoky Mt Knife Works just got a couple of the Gerber Super Splitters in. These are the 28" model with the 4 lb. head and are virtually identical to the Fiskars x25 super splitter. I think they were asking $47. In addition, SMKW had most all the other Gerber axes in stock (and a few Gransfors, Condors, and Wetterlings)

FWIW, I haven't seen the new 36" Fiskars x27 model anywhere. I got Ace Hardware to order mine.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Feb 25, 2011)

TN_WOOD said:


> If you want to look at one, the Smoky Mt Knife Works just got a couple of the Gerber Super Splitters in. These are the 28" model with the 4 lb. head and are virtually identical to the Fiskars x25 super splitter. I think they were asking $47. In addition, SMKW had most all the other Gerber axes in stock (and a few Gransfors, Condors, and Wetterlings)
> 
> FWIW, I haven't seen the new 36" Fiskars x27 model anywhere. I got Ace Hardware to order mine.


 
what'd it cost you. i can't even find the x27 on the Ace site.


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 25, 2011)

Ace doesn't list it on their site. You will need to find a good, helpful hardware man that will order it for you. Not all of them can figure out how to do it. I had to check w a couple stores before I found somebody to order one for me. 

Price was $49 for the x27 at ace. Oddly enough that is $4 less than what ace sells the 28" super splitter. I think amazon, baileys, and ace's closeout/clearance websites have better price on the 28" model (less than $40). 

I'm glad I went ahead with the x27. After holding the new x25, it simply feels too short for my liking, FWIW.

Also, my local walmart just got a couple x25 in stock. $40


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 25, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> what'd it cost you. i can't even find the x27 on the Ace site.


 
I got mine for 49.99 +tax and they shipped it to a local store. They must be out of stock and don't even list it anymore. It was only on line for a few days.
Fiskars lists it for 54.99 on their website but it says out of stock.
Amazon says 49.99 and ships in 2-4 weeks.


----------



## super3 (Feb 25, 2011)

jerrycmorrow said:


> what'd it cost you. i can't even find the x27 on the Ace site.




Product # at Ace is 7268675


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 25, 2011)

super3 said:


> Product # at Ace is 7268675


 
That ought to help in getting the Ace folks to order one.


----------



## trailmaker (Feb 25, 2011)

cowroy said:


> If the head of a Gransfors Bruks product ever chips, cracks, etc. (just the head, not the handle) you take it or send it back where you got it and they send you a new one. They are 100% guaranteed. Then the dealer sends it back to Sweeden to Gransfors and the they take it out of the pay of the blacksmith who forged it. When you get the maul, or axe, look on the side of it and you will see the initials of the maker of the head. They demand excellence.



Thanks for the info. The Gransfors Bruks arrived last night. It is a beautifully crafted maul worthy of respect. I apologize for my previous butchering of the name. This particular head was forged by Ulrik Nilsson and his initials are stamped right on the head. It's so sharp I could literally shave with it. I have no doubt it will perform extremely well. I look forward to the arrival of my own Gransfors.


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 25, 2011)

trailmaker said:


> Thanks for the info. The Gransfors Bruks arrived last night. It is a beautifully crafted maul worthy of respect. I apologize for my previous butchering of the name. This particular head was forged by Ulrik Nilsson and his initials are stamped right on the head. It's so sharp I could literally shave with it. I have no doubt it will perform extremely well. I look forward to the arrival of my own Gransfors.


 
Looks beautiful


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 25, 2011)

This is the reply that I just got from Fiskars directly. I asked when it would be available again.


Dear JD, 

Thank you for your inquiry about our new X27, 36" splitting axe. This axe will begin shipping to retailers early March: 

USA: Menards, ACE Hardware and Amazon.com 
CANADA: Canadian Tire

Please let me know if there is anything else I can help you with. Thank you for choosing Fiskars.

Looks like a little longer wait.


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 25, 2011)

just duct tape an 8" piece of old broom handle to the bottom of your old SS to hold you over


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 25, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> just duct tape an 8" piece of old broom handle to the bottom of your old SS to hold you over


 
I had a neighbor that cut the end of his handle off accidentally, he jammed a piece of conduit into the end and kept right on using it with a little longer handle.


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 25, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> This is the reply that I just got from Fiskars directly. I asked when it would be available again.
> 
> 
> Dear JD,
> ...


 
Maybe. Maybe not.

I received the same email reply from them a few weeks ago and still managed to get my local Ace Hardware to order it for me. So, there might be hope.

Also, FWIW I saw some x25s on the shelf at WalMart today. Don't know what this means for the x27, but it is good to know they are shipping the x-line to stores (saw some Gerber II axes earlier this week, too at a different store)


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Feb 25, 2011)

grandpatractor said:


> *....This axe will begin shipping to retailers early March:
> 
> USA: Menards, ACE Hardware and Amazon.com ....*


That is not accurate information, since the X27 (36"), has been available at my local ACE HW store since at least a month back now....around 55$...


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 25, 2011)

AKKAMAAN said:


> That is not accurate information, since the X27 (36"), has been available at my local ACE HW store since at least a month back now....around 55$...


 
I got mine from Ace online but they don't show them any more either. Maybe there is a few out there yet. Most everyone seems to be out of them right now.


----------



## kmcinms (Feb 26, 2011)

TN_WOOD said:


> Maybe. Maybe not.
> 
> I received the same email reply from them a few weeks ago and still managed to get my local Ace Hardware to order it for me. So, there might be hope.
> 
> Also, FWIW *I saw some x25s on the shelf at WalMart today*. Don't know what this means for the x27, but it is good to know they are shipping the x-line to stores (saw some Gerber II axes earlier this week, too at a different store)


 Yah, Wally has a couple here too. How do you like the x27 compared to the x25 as far as balance and overall feel? I know you've picked up a x25 at Wally Whirled to compare them.


----------



## TN_WOOD (Feb 26, 2011)

kmcinms said:


> Yah, Wally has a couple here too. How do you like the x27 compared to the x25 as far as balance and overall feel? I know you've picked up a x25 at Wally Whirled to compare them.


 

I'm glad I went ahead with the x27. After holding the new x25, it simply feels too short for my liking.

I like my combination of the shorter pro splitting axe 7859 with the x27. I feel these two provide me the best of both worlds with the longer, heavier x27 for the harder rounds and the shorter, lighter 7859 for the easier stuff.


----------



## trailmaker (Mar 10, 2011)

HeRoze said:


> the blade's wedge geometry is different, too - I do NOT like the new design's flat wedge, when compared to the 7854's winged design. I think the potential to have the blade stick in the wood went up dramatically, leaving the wood unsplit.


 
This is an important point. It's not just a taller cutting edge, the entire head has been redesigned. As you mentioned the new head does not flare as wide as the old one. Also, the distance from the cutting edge to the point of maximum flare is longer on the old version. The overall length of the head (cutting edge to poll or butt) is also longer on the older version. I believe the old head is also one half pound heavier (that's a significant percentage). I have the old 7854 28in and my x27 36in just arrived so I won't really be able to do an apples to apples comparison. Hopefully someone with the 7854 will get the x25 and give us a report.


----------



## TN_WOOD (Mar 10, 2011)

trailmaker said:


> Hopefully someone with the 7854 will get the x25 and give us a report.


 

Already happened. :msp_smile:
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/164012.htm


We will also be interested in hearing back from you.


----------



## trailmaker (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks, that's a great shootout. It looks to me like he's got the x25 (Gerber version) and the x27. Both axes have the new head but different handle lengths.
I'm curious to see a comparison where the only variable is the old head vs. new head. If I'm not mistaken that would have to be the x25 vs. the old 7854. Both have a 28in handle, just different heads. I'm not planning on getting the x25 so I won't be able to make that comparison. I will do a thread comparing what I do have. I have all the rounds in place I'm just waiting for my Gransfors to arrive.


----------



## Upidstay (Mar 11, 2011)

There's been a lot of confusion and bad info about this axe. I called Fiskars direct and they told me they would not be in a any stores until april. Mine arrives at my local Ace this tuesday. Apparently the fine folks at Fiskars need to bone up on their product knowledge.

Also, Ace calls it the Fiskars 36" splitting axe. Nobody I talked to had a clue what an X27 was. 

I tried the X25 out. Did not like it. I'm 6'4 in my boots, and the handle was just to short. Thought I was gonna chop my leg off if I missed what I was aiming at. Friend of mine is 5'8, he loves his. Guess it depends on the user. 

I have a variety of hardwood to split when my axe comes in. Some two year old oak, and some big trunk pieces from a monster maple that was cut down in october. Curious to see if I can split those big boys with it. My 8lb maul just makes little dents. Will keep you posted when I try it out.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Mar 11, 2011)

> Curious to see if I can split those big boys with it. My 8lb maul just makes little dents. Will keep you posted when I try it out.



I'd be shocked if it did -- other factors (your strength, accuracy, and plan of attack) being equal.

The Fiskars will do anything an 8# maul can do, with significantly less effort and fatigue.

2 year old oak is going to have "soft" ends that absorb much of the energy of any hand tool. You might have had a decent shot back in freezing days of January, but they'll be a real challenge now. Now it's noodle time for them.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Mar 11, 2011)

Dalmatian90 said:


> I'd be shocked if it did -- other factors (your strength, accuracy, and plan of attack) being equal.
> 
> The Fiskars will do anything an 8# maul can do, with significantly less effort and fatigue.
> 
> 2 year old oak is going to have "soft" ends that absorb much of the energy of any hand tool. You might have had a decent shot back in freezing days of January, but they'll be a real challenge now. Now it's noodle time for them.


 
or a 10# splitting maul applied judiciously to the appointed spot. mass works here


----------



## MNGuns (Mar 11, 2011)

Upidstay said:


> There's been a lot of confusion and bad info about this axe. I called Fiskars direct and they told me they would not be in a any stores until april. Mine arrives at my local Ace this tuesday. Apparently the fine folks at Fiskars need to bone up on their product knowledge.
> 
> Also, Ace calls it the Fiskars 36" splitting axe. Nobody I talked to had a clue what an X27 was.
> 
> ...


 
Picked up mine last night from Ace. Says X27 right on it. I like it a lot.....


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Mar 11, 2011)

> or a 10# splitting maul applied judiciously to the appointed spot. mass works here



We don't know that "mass works here" because we don't know the reason the 8# maul hasn't been working.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Mar 11, 2011)

Dalmatian90 said:


> We don't know that "mass works here" because we don't know the reason the 8# maul hasn't been working.


 
of course mass works but it have the cost of lifting it up, but there are two parts in the splitting energy of a maul/axe....there is no "free energy" in a heavier head....you have to work for it....

*part one* is the torque/force the human applies to it
*part two* is the force from gravity that mother earth put into it

These two will add together....

It is only *part two* that will differ between a heavy head (10#) and a light head (4#), because you will be able to accelerate the lighter head to a higher speed so *part one* will come out the same between the two different heads...


----------



## svk (May 7, 2015)

AKKAMAAN said:


> of course mass works but it have the cost of lifting it up, but there are two parts in the splitting energy of a maul/axe....there is no "free energy" in a heavier head....you have to work for it....
> 
> *part one* is the torque/force the human applies to it
> *part two* is the force from gravity that mother earth put into it
> ...


@AKKAMAAN Here it is, I'm surprised this one never resurfaced with over 200 posts in it.

Do I win thread resurrection of the week?


----------



## AKKAMAAN (May 7, 2015)

svk said:


> @AKKAMAAN Here it is, I'm surprised this one never resurfaced with over 200 posts in it.


Thx @svk, I've been checking into this thread a cpl times per year to see if it is alive...LOL
Honestly I am not a fan of this long threads, 
1st they seem to lose their main topic after a while
2nd it's hard for a new member or a guy new to the thread to catch up with what's been posted before
3rd sometimes a subject get kinda stuck i the discussion, and will be better off with a new start...
Fiskars Super Splitter #7854 is history for most members today, now it is XYY and XZZ tha's on the chopping block



> Do I win thread resurrection of the week?


Sure, but I leave that to decide for the members that never was involved in the thread. But I don't want to wake this one up, other than for going back for a nostalgic trip...LOL

Btw I still use my Fiskars Super Splitter #7854, and I wouldn't trade for X25 and X27 combined, not even if you threw in a Husqvarna S2800 in the package....
They ruined the design with the new 1/2" wider and rounded edge...But I assume it was because customers that don't understand wanted a more regular axe-shaped splitter.....
S**t, now you got me going again... LOL


----------



## svk (May 7, 2015)

Tempers sure have raised over splitting tools in the past. I'm surprised how mild it's been over the winter as we had some lively ones last fall.


----------



## benp (May 7, 2015)

I picked my dad up this as a contribution to the fire pit we just built while I am visiting them in KY.


----------



## pafire (May 7, 2015)

BJ's have them.....39.95$


----------



## svk (May 7, 2015)

benp said:


> I picked my dad up this as a contribution to the fire pit we just built while I am visiting them in KY.


Did you buy that in MN or KY?


----------



## zogger (May 7, 2015)

svk said:


> Tempers sure have raised over splitting tools in the past. I'm surprised how mild it's been over the winter as we had some lively ones last fall.



Still waiting to see the first custom forged/made super deluxe magnum 1000 buck splitting axe.

then we can argue about which is the second best LOL


----------



## svk (May 7, 2015)

zogger said:


> Still waiting to see the first custom forged/made super deluxe magnum 1000 buck splitting axe.
> 
> then we can argue about which is the second best LOL


We need to get those Canadian boys to ship the Zogger axe on down for a "pass around" thread.


----------



## dancan (May 7, 2015)

AKKAMAAN said:


> Thx @svk, I've been ....
> .. Btw I still use my Fiskars Super Splitter #7854, and I wouldn't trade for X25 and X27 combined, not even if you threw in a Husqvarna S2800 in the package....
> They ruined the design with the new 1/2" wider and rounded edge...But I assume it was because customers that don't understand wanted a more regular axe-shaped splitter.....
> S**t, now you got me going again... LOL



So , a Wetterlings or Husqvarna splitting axe should be close to a traditional version of the 7824 ?






Sorta ?


----------



## zogger (May 7, 2015)

dancan said:


> So , a Wetterlings or Husqvarna splitting axe should be close to a traditional version of the 7824 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kinda sorta, the fiskars is a tad better overall. I have both. The wooden handle one REALLY needs a guard on the shaft below the head.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (May 7, 2015)

dancan said:


> So , a Wetterlings or Husqvarna splitting axe should be close to a traditional version of the 7824 ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Upper is the Fiskars Super Splitter 7854 28"
Middle is the X25 (X27 just a longer 36" shaft) 28"
Lower is the Husqvarna S2800 28"


----------



## svk (May 7, 2015)

If you guys keep posting pictures of those pretty axes in a Fiskars thread someone is going to come in here and start a fight. Just sayin.


----------



## benp (May 7, 2015)

svk said:


> Did you buy that in MN or KY?



Kentucky. It's the new model one that's 36".


----------



## tla100 (May 7, 2015)

Curious if anyone has tried the Stihl splitting axe? I walk buy it at the hardware store all the time, price tag is around $110 if i remember right. Looks really nice and like the head design. Little more than I want to spend....


----------



## Ronaldo (May 8, 2015)

Is it the PA 80 or Pa 50 that you see in the Stihl lineup? I have looked at them as well, but the price keeps me away.


----------



## tla100 (May 8, 2015)

I am not sure, will look if I happen to be at the hardware store today.....heh...I think it is the PA 50 from pics on the ol' interweb


----------



## benp (May 9, 2015)

I broke in dads new Fiskars today and it worked like a charm.....as I expected. Blow throughs, dirt, half handle strikes as I was going through...took it all in stride.


----------



## svk (May 9, 2015)

benp said:


> I broke in dads new Fiskars today and it worked like a charm.....as I expected. Blow throughs, dirt, half handle strikes as I was going through...took it all in stride.


Love it.

Split half a pickup of oak and cherry on the lawn and "aerated" with the Fiskars this evening.


----------



## svk (May 10, 2015)

Hey @benp I think yours probably looks similar. 




Here's 25 cords worth of splitting on the ground. Still works great too.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (May 10, 2015)

We had a Grand Opening of a Harbor Freight Tools here in town last Tuesday...
I got myself a 1x30" belt sander for $45 that I have been eye-balling for a while. Added some more super fine grit, 300-600-800-1200-3000, belts from www.trugrit.com, including a leather stropping belt.


Works excellent for all kitchen knives, and I can throw my Norelco shaver in the trash bin now. I can shave with my Fiskars Super Splitter
Shavings...


The tip of a Phillips #2 at the left of my arm-hair...


sharp...


Shiny...


----------



## benp (May 10, 2015)

svk said:


> Hey @benp I think yours probably looks similar.
> 
> View attachment 423806
> 
> ...




Hey!!!! You have a rounded top corner also!!!! Sweet!!!


----------



## benp (May 10, 2015)

AKKAMAAN said:


> We had a Grand Opening of a Harbor Freight Tools here in town last Tuesday...
> I got myself a 1x30" belt sander for $45 that I have been eye-balling for a while. Added some more super fine grit, 300-600-800-1200-3000, belts from www.trugrit.com, including a leather stropping belt.
> View attachment 423831
> 
> ...



There is no way no how ben needs or wants a Fiskars that sharp. 

My superficial ganglion are perfectly happy with my raker file touch ups. 

But damn Akkamaan!!! Very impressive!!! Awesome job!!!


----------



## svk (May 11, 2015)

According to Amazon, the all black models have been discontinued. Interested to see if they go back to the orange grips or do something else.


----------



## benp (May 11, 2015)

A lot more splitting this morning with the Fiskars AND my dad got in on the action. I did buy it for him after all. Lol

After the initial learning curve, he was getting one shot blow throughs on the halves and 2/3 with a blow through for the whole pieces. 

It was awesome!!!!! 

He said that's the fastest he's ever split that much wood by hand. He absolutely loves it. 

Lotsa dirt and half handle hits on the blow throughs. It was great. 

This is the head after two times down there




What's been accomplished so far. Working on an incline is tough. Lol




It was a good morning.


----------



## svk (May 11, 2015)

benp said:


> A lot more splitting this morning with the Fiskars AND my dad got in on the action. I did buy it for him after all. Lol
> 
> After the initial learning curve, he was getting one shot blow throughs on the halves and 2/3 with a blow through for the whole pieces.
> 
> ...


Amazing how green it is down there considering buds just broke last week up north!


----------

